# Official Slammy Awards Discussion Thread



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, so Christian returns and will do nothing but present an award.

King and Booker as hosts....lol, get ready for abunch of random jokes

I wonder if we'll get any surprise presenters like we did last year


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

D Bry to win Superstar of the Year and we get another HBK/Bryan interaction?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

> Slammy Award for Total Diva of the Year


It's a travesty that this is a thing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I fucking hate the Slammys. Can't stand this shitfest. I'll probably just skip it that week. 

Can't wait to see Eve though.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> D Bry to win Superstar of the Year and we get another HBK/Bryan interaction?


Was thinking this :mark: Also Eve Torres back on our screens :homer


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The annual injured Christian slammy appearance.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan's definitely got Superstar of the Year because of Shawn's involvement.

Punk vs. Undertaker for MOTY I reckon, even though it should go to Lesnar vs. Punk.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Did John Cena even lose twice this year?
He's getting superstar of the year

Suddenly I'm interested in a AJ vs Eve confrontation that leads to a match

Dolph Ziggler gets awesome moment. 

MOTY will be toughest


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Hopefully this means we see HBK/Bryan at mania.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

darkguy said:


> Did John Cena even lose twice this year?
> He's getting superstar of the year


cena lost two weeks in a row to axel on raw back in june


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

> * Eve Torres will present the Slammy Award for Total Diva of the Year


This is just embarassing. They have to change the women's award so AJ isn't eligible? You'd think having a popular, merch moving star diva would make them happy, but nope, they don't want that getting in the way of their reality show that no fan of the main shows gives a shit about, and whose fans only watch E! and not RAW.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

ha ha this could be epic! Shawn Michaels is presenting for Superstar of the Year? We all know that DB is winning that hands down easily. This has been his year by far! Imagine this: DB's name is called, and he comes out to get his Slammy from HBK, and then boom! Sweet Chin Music! Starting their feud..but say DB wins, it'll be awkward because DB put him in the yes lock last month...that will be a tension filled situation. DB wins that category easily though, nobody comes close.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

HBK being presenter for superstar of the year pretty much confirms that Daniel Bryan is winning that award doesn't it? Should be interesting


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan's definitely got Superstar of the Year because of Shawn's involvement.
> 
> Punk vs. Undertaker for MOTY I reckon, even though it should go to Lesnar vs. Punk.


c'mon now Punk vs Taker ain't got shit on Lesnar vs Punk.It's gonna be Lesnar vs Punk


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if HBK/DB just hug and act like shit didn't go down last month, then that would fucking suck! we need an epic staredown! Maybe this Wyatts angle brings out Bryan's aggressive side and he can use it in the upcoming HBK feud.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck me, Eve better rock the Secretary look.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> if HBK/DB just hug and act like shit didn't go down last month, then that would fucking suck! we need an epic staredown! Maybe this Wyatts angle brings out Bryan's aggressive side and he can use it in the upcoming HBK feud.


Or, HBK can stay retired and uphold the integrity of his retirement? That'd be nice for a change.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> if HBK/DB just hug and act like shit didn't go down last month, then that would fucking suck! we need an epic staredown! Maybe this Wyatts angle brings out Bryan's aggressive side and he can use it in the upcoming HBK feud.


What feud? Shawn is retired.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Eve back on Raw even if only for 1 night? :yes :yes :yum:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, and HBK presenting doesn't mean jack shit. Bryan will probably win regardless, especially when he's pretty much in his hometown and they'll all vote.


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I fucking hate the Slammys. Can't stand this shitfest. I'll probably just skip it that week.
> 
> Can't wait to see Eve though.


From what I remember, it used to be better on the 90s when it was more like a banquet the night before Mania. But yeah, not so great now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I really don't understand why people hate the Slammys, last year we got Ric Flair, Boogeyman, Tommy Dreamer, AND 2011 Unmasked Kane returned, Lita, New Age Outlaws, it always fun to watch the Slammys.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's amazing how the most exciting thing on that list is Eve is randomly appearing. I know she didn't get fired or leave on bad terms, so it's kind of weird that she's returning for one night.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there anything to look into about Eve returning? Any chance she comes back for a bit to wrestle? Or should I just be concerned on fixating my eyes on her body 'cuz this is a one night thing?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

HBK presenting Superstar of the year could mean Bryan is getting it, or could just mean that he was available to do it. I don't know what they award this based on and what the history is, but I just don't see Bryan winning it. 

Isn't it contradictory to have him win the superstar of the year award and be blamed for the low buyrates at the same time?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

simple, if he wins the award, then hes' not actually blamed for the buyrates and the report was wrong. There is a report out now that Vince himself really wants Bryan to face HBK...if Bryan is such a bad drawing wrestler, then why does he want HBK to "waste his time" on a B+ player?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

HBK being chosen to present the award for Superstar Of The Year means nothing. Of course it's almost a lock that Bryan will win, but still. 

That doesn't mean I wouldn't welcome an HBK/Bryan fued, leading up to a match at Wrestlemania 30 between the two. I just don't see it happening, and I also hope HBK stays true to his retirement.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> simple, if he wins the award, then hes' not actually blamed for the buyrates and the report was wrong. There is a report out now that Vince himself really wants Bryan to face HBK...if Bryan is such a bad drawing wrestler, then why does he want HBK to "waste his time" on a B+ player?


You do realise it's the "WWE UNIVERSE" who choose, correct?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan winning superstar of the year and facing HBK is gonna be so good!

Punk vs Taker or Punk vs Lesnar for match of the year.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone who wants HBK to honour his retirement is crazy.Who cares if he comes out of retirement for one night when you can see one of the best Wrestlemania matches of all time vs Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

DB and Punk are the only entertaining things about Smackdown and Raw..Vince is a fucking idiot for not making either of them The Guy!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No slammy for Diva of the year?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

alrudd said:


> Anyone who wants HBK to honour his retirement is crazy.Who cares if he comes out of retirement for one night when you can see one of the best Wrestlemania matches of all time vs Bryan.


It would need a really good build and Bryan is hit or miss with building feuds. I wouldn't want HBK to come out of retirement and the whole thing not translate well. It would be a good match but HBK's last PPV appearances have involved Brock, Taker, and HHH. Not sure if Bryan is on that level. If they wouldn't sign him for a match with Brock....

I'm betting on just another TV interaction


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> DB and Punk are the only entertaining things about Smackdown and Raw..Vince is a fucking idiot for not making either of them The Guy!


I've always thought that anyone who thinks you _make_ someone *The Guy* is an idiot. You allow wrestlers to be at their best and see who rises to the top. I'd have no problem with Cena as the top guy if it wasn't for way any potential threat to his position is always sabotaged before they get too big.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

everyone gets sabotaged so that they dont' get big but the thing is, Bryan and Punk are already almost as big as him. They might not generate a lot of money like him, but that's because they don't main event every show like Cena, and haven't been booked like a superman like him. But if they were booked strongly their whole careers and were booked strongly like Cena for years, they'd surpass him. For what they've been given they've accomplished an awful lot though. Way more popular than Cena that's for sure. It worries me for guys like Reigns though, he might get sabotaged too...or better yet, not get over at all.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan's definitely got Superstar of the Year because of Shawn's involvement.
> 
> *Punk vs. Undertaker for MOTY I reckon, even though it should go to Cena vs Bryan.*


I agree.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanna see The Shield presenting a Slammy. Their speech will be interesting.

Almost certain Bryan's winning Superstar of the Year.

And what if, MOTY goes to Rock vs Cena 2? :troll


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas :lenny

Will watch because of Eve. I hope she announces she is returning to WWE.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

MOTY could possibly go to punk vs. lesnar, lesnar is meant to be back soon anyways to start RTWM.
Awesome moment will probably be cena beating the rock :matt
total diva will probably be one of the bellas
superstar of the year could go any way.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> D Bry to win Superstar of the Year and we get another HBK/Bryan interaction?


What I thought too.

But knowing wwe, Cena will grab that slammy. You know, he did overcome the odds and the won the whc title with a bad arm...


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Total Diva of the year?
Yeah fuck that.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

double cross of the year was probally invented just so HHH can win a slammy this year lol.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the only reason Michaels would be presenting that award is to have DB win..they want ratings for that show even if its against a great game on MNF and its the Slammy's..they want one memorable thing from that show, might as well be the HBK/DB interaction.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JTB33b said:


> double cross of the year was probally invented just so HHH can win a slammy this year lol.


I'll lol when Heyman wins it then.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> D Bry to win Superstar of the Year and we get another HBK/Bryan interaction?


This was the first thing I thought of. 

If Triple H/Lesnar somehow wins MOTY and Bret has to award Hunter the Slammy :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman will make a guest appearance, either for winning MOTY for Lesnar, or double cross of the year. HHH will probably win the latter, but I don't think anybody can argue that Punk/Lesnar isn't match of the year, unless kiddies vote for any Cena match (although Cena/Punk is a worthy HM, just not better than Punk/Lesnar).


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

voting for it is on wwe.com. So its not a guarantee Bryan wins,.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Holy fuck, its the legendary Eve, most famous for Rock calling her a slut. 

:rock


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> * Bret Hart will present the Slammy Award for Match of the Year


He'll still give the winner a 4/10


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

If I know wwe, rock vs cena will win match of year! :vince

Cena or Bryan for superstar of year

Total diva will be Bella's joint winners

And awesome moment will probably be either Ziggler(if he's not completely buried) or big show vs authority unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Bryan should win the superstar of the year, match of the year should be Punk/Lesnar.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Moment of the year was when Big Show drove the truck into the arena. Attitude


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Been a lot of great matches this year, Punk/Cena on Raw, Punk/Brock, Cena/Bryan, Bryan/Cesaro, Rhodes Brothers getting their jobs back and winning the tag titles, but I think Punk/Taker will edge it just because it has the Undertaker and Wrestlemania factor.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

ashes11 said:


> Been a lot of great matches this year, Punk/Cena on Raw, Punk/Brock, Cena/Bryan, Bryan/Cesaro, Rhodes Brothers getting their jobs back and winning the tag titles, but I think Punk/Taker will edge it just because it has the Undertaker and Wrestlemania factor.


Also Undertaker/Punk probably had the best crowd of the year.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> This was the first thing I thought of.
> 
> If Triple H/Lesnar somehow wins MOTY and Bret has to award Hunter the Slammy :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao











.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

eve torres :homer

will be taping this


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

darkguy said:


> Did John Cena even lose twice this year?
> He's getting superstar of the year
> 
> Suddenly I'm interested in a AJ vs Eve confrontation that leads to a match
> ...


Yeah that's be great to see AJ vs Eve


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

If AJ dose not win a slammy its a joke. diva of the year by far


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see HBK announce Bryan as the superstar of the year. Hopefully we see them plant the seeds for a Mania match aswell but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Also looking forward to seeing Eve again even if only for one night.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> Can't wait to see HBK announce Bryan as the superstar of the year. Hopefully we see them plant the seeds for a Mania match aswell but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Also looking forward to seeing Eve again even if only for one night.


We should know soon, right? Aren't they gonna post the results online later this week?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Have they even posted the nominees yet?

I've stop caring or putting intrigue in the Slammys ever since the bullshit with Cena winning SOTY over Punk last year. So who actually wins or loses awards has no effect on me, unless it's to help build the PPV.

There could be a chance that AJ wins two Slammys again, if she's nominated for Diva of the Year. Her promo against the Total Divas has got to be considered a nominee for Insult of the Year. And if she doesn't win Diva of the Year, that could be an added element used to help build her match with Nattie at TLC.

Either way, I'm barely mildly interested, but we'll see how it goes, considering that this is the go-home show before TLC.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Have they even posted the nominees yet?
> 
> *I've stop caring or putting intrigue in the Slammys ever since the bullshit with Cena winning SOTY over Punk last year. So who actually wins or loses awards has no effect on me, unless it's to help build the PPV.
> *
> ...


This, though especially the highlighted part. That was such a bunch of crap...

Do find it weird though, Slammys as the go home show. Seems like a recipe for failure if you ask me..

My predictions based on the categories I actually know there to be (only know nominations for rookie of the year, so not much to go on..) are:

*Slammy Award for Double-Cross of the Year: Heyman vs Punk. They dedicated months to the fallout of this with all the different Punk vs Heyman feuds & stuff that it should easily edge out all other double-crosses. 
Having a hard time figuring out the rest of the possible nominees, truth be told. How many double-crosses WERE there in the last 12 months?

*Awesome Moment of the Year: Gawd this could be anything really. ESPECIALLY if the guideline to what makes an awesome moment is there being a "this is awesome" chant at the time. Ziggler winning the WHC. The Rhodes bros getting their job back. Or even something as simple as Cesaro swinging the Great Khali. 

*Match of the Year: Cesaro vs Zayn? :cool2 But since that'll never happen, I'm betting it's gonna be Cena vs Rock. Simply because they can...

*Total Diva of the Year: "Total" Diva of the year? I really hope that word's just something that snuck in there by mistake, nobody noticed, and now other newssites/dirtsheets simply copied it. Because there should be no such category. There should only be a Diva of the Year category, and AJ should win that one, hands down.

*Superstar of the Year: Daniel "The Dazzler" Bryan :dazzler. There, I said it. We all know who's gonna win though, don't we? :cena5

*Rookie(s) of the Year: Poll up for that one on wwe.com, so I actually know the nominees there. My vote went to the Shield. Honestly, I get others basing their votes on who they do or don't like, but if you look at it from a neutral perspective, that's really the only logical vote.

I'll probably buckle and watch it live anyway, but apart from the Christmas ep, the Slammys are probably the one episode a year I look forward to the least...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, if Cena wins SOTY 2013 at least it'll be easier to digest than seeing him win the award last year after the "worst year any wrestler has ever had in wrestling history ever.... ever", while Punk was the reigning and defending WWE Champion for the entire calender year.

It'll be a shame if Bryan doesn't win, since he deserves further recognition for the amazing year he's had, but I wouldn't put anything past the r-tards that loiter around WWE.COM. 

With HBK being announced as the presenter, I'll be more annoyed if we miss out on the continuation of a great chemistry between Bryan and HBK, over Bryan taking home that ever so prestigious Slammy.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> Well, if Cena wins SOTY 2013 at least it'll be easier to digest than seeing him win the award last year after the "worst year any wrestler has ever had in wrestling history ever.... ever", while Punk was the reigning and defending WWE Champion for the entire calender year.
> 
> It'll be a shame if Bryan doesn't win, since he deserves further recognition for the amazing year he's had, but I wouldn't put anything past the r-tards that loiter around WWE.COM.
> 
> With HBK being announced as the presenter, I'll be more annoyed if we miss out on the continuation of a great chemistry between Bryan and HBK, over Bryan taking home that ever so prestigious Slammy.


I agree that Punk should of won as he was the WWE Champion all year long and do Hope Bryan wins the award that Shawn is presenting just to see how they interact with each other, also it will be interesting if HBK is still going to be a heel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Have they even posted the nominees yet?
> 
> I've stop caring or putting intrigue in the Slammys ever since the bullshit with Cena winning SOTY over Punk last year. So who actually wins or loses awards has no effect on me, unless it's to help build the PPV.
> 
> ...


The category is "Total Diva of the Year", not "Diva of the Year". So AJ isn't eligible.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Well...They can't be any worse than last years Slammy awards so we'll see how they pan out. 

I'm more interested to see the hosts than who actually wins.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Duke Silver said:


> It'll be a shame if Bryan doesn't win, since he deserves further recognition for the amazing year he's had, *but I wouldn't put anything past the r-tards that loiter around WWE.COM.*


Blame it on those damn casuals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2013/1204/wire43384/126645/



> WWE is doing a week-long roll-out of Slammy Award show information to hype next Monday's "Slammys" edition of Raw.
> 
> On Wednesday, WWE announced 12 Slammy categories. Later this week, WWE will announce the nominees and presenters. Already announced at Tuesday's Smackdown TV taping are four returning presenters - Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Christian, and Eve Torres.
> 
> ...


full slammy list


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Blame it on those damn casuals!!!!!!!!!


Blame what on the casuals? The generally idiocy that surrounds those who frequent WWE.COM? I don't think that they can be blamed for their lack of intelligence, realistically, as much as some would like... that's just not fair. 

Although I think it's fairly insulting of you to suggest that only casuals can be idiots, or that only casual idiots visit WWE.COM on a regular basis. There are plenty of hardcore idiots who while away their time on WWE.COM exposing their idiotic opinions and lack of intelligence as well. Lets be fair here.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The semi-rigged, semi-legit structuring of the Slammys have made it a baffling thing to watch in the last few years, if only because it's obvious they manipulate certain categories to either further a storyline or just give John Cena another fucking accolade.

But since it's fan-voted this year, at least it lends itself added credibility. Superstar of the Year won't be determined by a random Cena vs INSERT FALL GUY HERE.

And Hart, Michaels and Eve as guest presenters? Win, win and win, in my book.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jerry Lawler is the host for everything. Go away Jerry


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Where did all this love for Eve come from? I remember she used to get bashed constantly.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2013/1204/wire43384/126645/
> 
> 
> 
> full slammy list


Hashtag of the Year...Probably something The Rock got trending lol

Beard of the Year...Daniel Bryan wins this EASILY(cause fans will all vote him for sure)

Fan Participation of the Year...If anything outside of the night after WM wins this award.......


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Double-cross*: Triple H on Bryan
*Awesome moment*: Cena paying his dues and winning the WHC at Hell in a Cell after years out with an injury and having to re-climb his way to the top 
*Match*: Should be Punk/Lesnar, but they'll pick whatever fits their agenda
*Total Diva*: AJ to gatecrash and steal it
*Superstar*: Cena wins lol 

:cena2

It'll be good to see Eve on TV again. Dunno if she'll still be heel or just act her natural self.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

dxbender said:


> lol, so Christian returns and will do nothing but present an award.


This is like the third year in a row he's been injured at the Slammys iirc


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> I really don't understand why people hate the Slammys, last year we got Ric Flair, Boogeyman, Tommy Dreamer, AND 2011 Unmasked Kane returned, Lita, New Age Outlaws, it always fun to watch the Slammys.


The thing about the slammys though, other than the actual presentation of the awards, the rest of the show is just abunch of fillers.

The host comes out, introduces the category/nominees, then reveals the winner. The winner comes out,accepts the award then walks down to the ring to compete in a meaningless match.


That's usually how things have gone lately.

I wish WWE went back to the old Slammy Awards format. Where it wasn't even an actual event in an arena, they had all superstars(in character) in a banquet hall and actually made it like an awards show. Maybe WWE could combine the two? Have a superstars specific section in the crowd for superstars to sit and they come up to accept awards or compete in match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Who will accept the award for fan participation of the year? Most likely it will be Fandango on behalf of the fans from the post WM show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Punk/Lesnar will win match of the year that way Punk can accept and continue on his useless feud with Paul Heyman by rambling on for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cena deserves winning SOTY this year, He beat the Rock, won a world title twice, & helf a world title for a total of approximately 7 months, & I don't think he had more than 5 losses.

In kayfabe, nobody is even close to Cena, & since this is a kayfabe award, I wouldn't have a problem if he won it this year, him winning it last year was a disgrace though, Punk held the WWE title the entire year & he should have won.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

John Cena has brought prestige back to the a title that the IWC was calling a mid card title. For that reason alone he should be Superstar of the Year. Can we honestly say at the beginning of 2013 that WWE would be having a title unification match in two weeks? Considering where the WHC was and where it is today I believe a lot of credit needs to go to Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> Moment of the year was when Big Show drove the truck into the arena. Attitude


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Where did all this love for Eve come from? I remember she used to get bashed constantly.


She would if it was up to me if you know what I mean.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Daniel Bryan will win "Beard of the Year" then get beat up by the Wyatt's after accepting. So you won't see Bryan again on the show which means he won't be winning Superstar of the Year.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rock vs Cena is obviously winning MOTY to set up for a third match at WM 30.

If these are legit fan voted awards, I could see either Cena, Punk or Bryan winning. If not we all know who's gonna win. :trips2


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

dxbender said:


> lol, so Christian returns and will do nothing but present an award.
> 
> King and Booker as hosts....lol, get ready for abunch of random jokes
> 
> I wonder if we'll get any surprise presenters like we did last year


Christian returned to TNA to present Sting with his HOF spot, maybe he has a future after all.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

The ONLY match this year that gives Taker/Punk a run for it's money has been Lesnar/Punk. I wish post-Slammy matches from December 2012 were also in the running, in which case The Shield's TLC match would be another contender.

But Taker/Punk still edges it slightly ahead of Lesnar/Punk imo, since it was a Streak match as always with a great crowd.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Heyman's involvement just killed the Punk/Lesnar match for me. Lesnar's win was pretty much worthless -- there's no reason why he couldn't earn a clean victory over Punk considering he won over HHH clean a year earlier.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

> * Bret Hart will present the Slammy Award for Match of the Year
> 
> *.Shawn.Michaels.will present the Slammy Award for Superstar of the Year


Da GOATs giving out the awards that only matter :mark:
They will save the slammys from being another typical garbage raw.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Ithil said:


> This is just embarassing. They have to change the women's award so AJ isn't eligible? You'd think having a popular, merch moving star diva would make them happy, but nope, they don't want that getting in the way of their reality show that no fan of the main shows gives a shit about


OMG, this is the funniest WWE conspiracy theory I've heard since joining this forum. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

If John Cena Vs The Rock wins match of the year I think I might cry haha. Terrible match and it is the kind of thing that would happen.

When it comes to matches, promos and overall impact then CM Punk is superstar if the year. I think Daniel Bryan will win it but you can never rule out John Cena.

It would seem likely that double cross award will go to CM Punk as the award is presented by the shield and the logo for the award looks the exact same as the crosses on the back of punks hands. Either that or they will win the award them selves.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Cena and Bryan deserve match of the year. Only thing it was missing was the countless false finishes most candidates for moty have.
If there was a most improved award I'd give it to bryan as well.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Daniel Bryan will obviously win beard of the year, his whole gimmick is based around that thing. Bryan should also win superstar of the year, but it'll probably end up going to Cena for overcoming dem odds once again :cena5

The ending to WWE Battleground for Insult of the Year.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You know what I think it would be cool if a kayfabe feud broke out between Shawn and Brett again with people standing in for them, such as Tyson Kidd for Brett and someone else for Shawn.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> You know what I think it would be cool if a kayfabe feud broke out between Shawn and Brett again with people standing in for them, such as Tyson Kidd for Brett and someone else for Shawn.


Should have happened in 2010. But I would've liked an actual match to take place that year at wrestlemania. It would have been crazy if Bret retired shawn. Though it would have been a big sign of respect for the shit in Montreal and vince killing owen. Could have potentially been feud of the year.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Triple H wins superstar of the year.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

John Cena wins Superstar of the Year, gives it to Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Where did all this love for Eve come from? I remember she used to get bashed constantly.


Her run as heel was excellent and gained a lot of fans. Before that she was just a regular cookie cutter face.

Same reason people liked Batista more because his final run as heel was hilarious.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL moment will surely be Zeb Coulter twerking no doubt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Triple H wins superstar of the year.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome moment of the year for me - when Bryan wouldn't slap Cena. :mark: out like a bitch when that happened. Nothing else has made me this year.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

DB could win almost all of the awards..Breakout Star of the Year, Superstar of the Year, Fan Participation of the Year (Yes chant), Beard of the year, Moment of the Year (winning at Summerslam) he could win almost all of the awards.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

wwe.com is now calling it Diva Of The Year and not Total Diva of the year http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-11-25/2013-slammy-awards-announced-26166455, anyway IMO the winners are

Superstar of the Year - Daniel Bryan
Match of the Year - CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar, Punk vs Taker very close second
Diva of the Year - AJ Lee
Insult of the Year - AJ's pipebomb or her remark to Lawler should win but will probably be "B+ player"
Double-Cross of the Year - Triple H on Daniel Bryan
"LOL!" Moment of the Year - idk
"This Is Awesome" Moment of the Year - Bryan beating Cena clean
Extreme Moment of the Year - Can't think of one sadly
Fan Participation of the Year - Yes chant, Fandangos theme deserves a mention as well
Breakout Star of the Year - Roman Reigns


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Remember last year when they botched the reveal of Flair presenting Superstar of the Year? :ti


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

I'm gonna predict that The Shield announces the Double-Cross of the Year and puts a beating on the winner.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Cena to get superstar of the year... again.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cena or Bryan will probably win SOTY, but imo and I will probably get bashed for this, Del Rio should get some consideration as well


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

NasNYG567 said:


> Cena or Bryan will probably win SOTY, but imo and I will probably get bashed for this, *Del Rio should get some consideration as well*


Justify this?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

People care about the slammies? That shit is about as filler as it gets.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> D Bry to win Superstar of the Year and we get another HBK/Bryan interaction?


Hopefully but I expect WWE and Shawn to just completely miss this perfect opportunity.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

maybe they could make HBK the Devil and he tells the Wyatts to jump Bryan.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol, y'all thinking D-Bry or AJ is going to win. Realisticly, they should.

Then again, who won Superstar Of The Year during the year of Summer Of Punk? Think about it. 

Superstar Of The Year: Randy Orton. 

Diva Of The Year: One of the Bellas or some stupid shit like that.

Moment Of The Year: Randy Orton cashing in after HHH turns. 

Match Of The Year: I'm guessing Cena vs D-Bry is what they would do.

Believe me, none of this is what I want. This is what I think they're going to go with.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cena won the Superstar of the year last year when 2012 was the worst kayfabewise year of Cena's carreer.. So this year is a lock that he will win it again..There is no chance for Bryan to win it.. But then again who cares about the slammies..


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they can't ignore the potential of an HBK/DB confrontation...they need something to be remembered from this Raw.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It seems like the WWE wants Eve back eventually. They had her on their site recently and had several FB post about her and think she was involved in several WWE events.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Can you vote yet?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> D Bry to win Superstar of the Year and we get another HBK/Bryan interaction?


I don't see how that doesn't happen.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's... it's Christian.



HBK should be awesome. I wonder if he'll have some sort of interaction with Bryan, or if they'll just brush that aside.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> People care about the slammies? That shit is about as filler as it gets.


No. But it is a rarity, a once a year event and will beat most RAWs in the last two months.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

The Shield presenting a slammy award. Do I even have to...?


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

I Missed eve Torres Latina a$$


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

NO! said:


> The Shield presenting a slammy award. Do I even have to...?[/
> There's a big chance of shield break up


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Superstar of the Year*: Who SHOULD win: :bryan3. Who will PROBABLY win: :cena4 or :rko2 for the lulz.

*Match of the Year*: I think Punk will be limited to just one selection because he's had so many (Taker, Cena, Jericho, Brock) and it wouldn't be fair to the other other nominees. Same applies to Del Rio. I would have no issue with who won the award, as long as it ain't fucking Rock/Cena II or HHH/Brock II.

*Diva of the Year*: :AJ should win this motherfucker, hands down. It's a clear choice, just as it was with and should have been with Punk for last year, but they won't. They'll give to some fucking Total Diva, probably Nattie cause that's who AJ is having the PPV match with, as a way to help build "interest" into the match. The fact that Eva Marie is nominated is laughable and infuriating all at once.

*Insult of the Year*: I'm biased, so I want AJ to win this one for her Pipebombshell.

*Double-Cross of the Year*: Punk/Heyman at MITB or HHH/Bryan at SummerSlam.

*LOL Moment of the Year*: Uhh... MAYBE The Rock's "song" to Vickie Guerrero?

*This is Awesome MOTY*: Either Ziggler's cash in, CM Punk's return at Payback, or Daniel Bryan pinning John Cena clean at SummerSlam. That's all I got, and I'll probably be wrong, too.

*Extreme MOTY*: I'm gonna say the "finish" to Cena/Ryback at either Extreme Rules or Payback. Don't ask me why, I just do.

*Hashtag of the Year*: Don't fucking know, don't fucking care.

*Beard of the Year*: Daniel Bryan....right? I mean, this award is essentially made for him, just like "Pipebomb of the Year" was for Punk, so it wouldn't make sense if it's one of the Wyatts or Zeb Coulter who wins this one.

*Fan Participation of the Year*: I don't know how in the fuck they'll incorporate it, but the night after WrestleMania crowd is the CLEAR favorite in this one. No one else should win this one but that crowd.

*Breakout Star of the Year*: :langston2.


----------



## #SauceIt (Feb 23, 2012)

#PunkIsGod should be the hashtag award, trending after his promo on the Rock last January


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nominees For 3 of the Categories:

SuperStar of The Year - John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Big Show, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan

Total Diva of The Year - AJ Lee, Kaitlyn, Natalya, Eva Marie, The Bella Twins, and The Funkadactyls 

Double Cross of The Year - Hunter turning on Bryan @ SummerSlam, HBK turning on Bryan @ HIAC, Mark Henry turning on John Cena in his retirement angle, & Paul Heyman screwing CM Punk @ MITB


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

[email protected] the Funkadactyls and Bella Twins not given separate options.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> SuperStar of The Year - John Cena, *Brock Lesnar*, Randy Orton, Big Show, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Of the nominees announced so far, who I think should win each are:

Superstar of the Year- *Daniel Bryan* (Cena winning wouldn't be as unbelievably terrible as it would last year as kayfabe wise, this year he's had a great year, but Bryan should still win. The other four have no place winning it. lol at Big Show being on it)

Double-cross of the Year- *Heyman turning on Punk at MITB* (Easy one, none of the others come close. First off, HBK didn't really "turn" on Bryan... well at least not until maybe the night after HIAC. Henry turning on Cena would probably be the distant second. HHH turning on Bryan? Well, I guess they have to fill up the nominees somehow)

Diva of the Year- *AJ* (No other diva comes close.)


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

Hoping it will be a decent show than most of the raws past weeks.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

With HBK presenting the "Superstar of the year" award I can't see anything past Bryan winning it (and rightly so).


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

we'll see if HBK wants to wrestle him at Mania..if he does, it will be Feud of the Year.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eve coming back = Only reason to bother with this silliness.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Nominees For 3 of the Categories:
> 
> SuperStar of The Year - John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Big Show, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan
> 
> ...


:brock should win it but we know he won't since he only appears on certain shows.

Why do I have this feeling that Eva Marie will win Total Diva of the year? :allen1

DCOTY= :HHH2


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

WWE has released the names for who'll be nominees for superstar of the year, so lets see who this site thinks should win(though it's probably obvious)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Diva of the year nominees has been released by WWE.com, so who do people think should win?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

For me, AJ without question


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Its AJ hands down. She was the diva division this year.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Nobody comes close to AJ Lee this year.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Lesnar


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I want Bryan to win, for the sole hope that he and HBK give another hint of a possible feud between the two. I expect Cena to win though, he had the whole big return from injury recently to win the World Title, he defeated The Rock at Wrestlemania too.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I want Lesnar to win, however he isn't around enough for that.

I think it's pretty obvious Daniel Bryan is winning this one.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Voted for Big Show just to troll the poll! :lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Smartphoners should vote for Brock so we can have a Heyman promo.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

it would be awkward to have Cena win, yet there's Michaels handing it off to him...Michaels didn't go all that way away from his family just to give the award to an absent Brock Lesnar or John Cena..He only came there for one man.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I'd say D-Bry, but that's realisticly not happening. 

There's no way in hell Brock is getting it either. Realisticly: Orton or Cena.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

of course, Eva Marie! :lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

This really shouldn't be a question.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Eva Marie's a nominee? :lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Randy Orton's main evented the most ppvs this year yet he's not even considered to most people and I agree. I say Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I think Bryan should win, but I wouldn't be surprised if Cena won.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

World Champion almost the whole year and not nominated, Alberto Del Rio. :lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



Old_John said:


> Voted for Big Show just to troll the poll! :lol


Seems like unDASHING, vanboxmeer both agree with you lol, trolling the polls for no reason


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Bullydully said:


> Eva Marie's a nominee? :lmao


Actually, I think that's more reasonable than Brock Lesnar (A guy who made less than a month appearance combined) being a candidate for Superstar of the YEAR. 

Total Divas show made people care about WWE women's matches. So it should be someone from there.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

It should definitely not be the man the man that appeared for the company for less than a month combined. This is superstar of the YEAR, not superstar of the month.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



jimboystar24 said:


> Actually, I think that's more reasonable than Brock Lesnar (A guy who made less than a month appearance combined) being a candidate for Superstar of the YEAR.
> 
> Total Divas show made people care about WWE women's matches. So it should be someone from there.


No it didn't

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...inues-to-have-little-impact-on-wwe-television

*Total Divas continues to have little impact on WWE television*


> Naomi & Cameron & Brie Bella vs. Aksana & Alicia Fox & Layla lost 1,020,000 viewers, which again emphasizes that whatever exposure they got on E! doesn't translate into more interest in them by the Monday night fans, nor has their been any new female shift in Raw viewers from the big female numbers of Total Divas.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



jimboystar24 said:


> It should definitely not be the man the man that appeared for the company for less than a month combined. This is superstar of the YEAR, not superstar of the month.


His quality per appearance was higher than any other person on this ballot. Most consistent quality performer of the year. Best on average quality matches.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

AJ, No doubt 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

The future GOATess, AJ.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



jimboystar24 said:


> Total Divas show made people care about WWE women's matches.


:kobe11

AJ gonna win. Unless they rig it. In which case whatever poor lady they choose to win will be booed unmercifully.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Big Show? :ti

All that crying is hard work man.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Summer Rae isn't on that list? :cuss:

AJ is diva of the year hands down


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



jimboystar24 said:


> Actually, I think that's more reasonable than Brock Lesnar (A guy who made less than a month appearance combined) being a candidate for Superstar of the YEAR.
> 
> *Total Divas show made people care about WWE women's matches. So it should be someone from there.*


No, it hasn't. Those matches still drop viewers en masse, and there has been no change to the female viewership of RAW. The only Diva that's popped ratings at any point is AJ, and she's not on TD.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ or go home.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Daniel Bryan will win it.

But the best matches and best promos combination this year have come from CM Punk.

I will be happy if either Bryan or Punk wins it.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

No vacant?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan should win it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

dude guys, they expect Bryan to win, why do you think Michaels is there? its not random...they are wanting a confrontation. They could have put anyone up there for a presenter in that spot..but they picked Michaels for a reason.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Lesnar plz.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan should win, Cena will win :cena3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Presenter: The Shield


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



markedfordeath said:


> dude guys, they expect Bryan to win, why do you think Michaels is there? its not random...they are wanting a confrontation. They could have put anyone up there for a presenter in that spot..but they picked Michaels for a reason.


Because he's a big star, and they want him on as many shows as they can get him to agree to.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

If there was triple H as a option.i know who would I vote for.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Bryan should win, Cena will win :cena3


It shouldn't happen but it will happen


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Mark Henry deserve this one.his acting skills was priceless.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

I agree, Mark Henry fake retirement was amazing


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Cena better not fuckin win it. I think it will be Bryan


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan should, but i can see them making Cena win instead.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Triple H to be added to the polls during Raw and steal the win from Bryan. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan. Anyone that says otherwise is crazy


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't consider Triple H on Bryan a double crossing? It's not like they were on a team or something. 

Heyman should win it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Where were the nominations for this announced?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Triple H and Daniel Bryan at SummerSlam was the greatest moment in my life.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Who should win: Bryan
Who is likely to win: Orton


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Heyman and Punk (before it got completely stale and dragged out for too long) brought with it some solid promos and the awesome SS match. Has to go two both of those two.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

No Sandow screwing Rhodes? Mkay.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ Lee, hands down. She pissed all over them when she got on the mic and showed just how big of a wedge there is between her and the other divas.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Miz turning on Kofi.

:troll


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

How the fuck is Big Show nominated and Del Rio isn't!!! That's some Horse Shit. Fuck this poll. Bryan should win.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



Sonny Crockett said:


> No Sandow screwing Rhodes? Mkay.


maybe wwe finally realized they messed up the heel/face logic in that one

defo henry.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Hard to choose between Henry and Heyman, but because I was COMPLETELY sucked in and damn near crying, I'm going with Mark Henry.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Kayfabe wise Cena's the winner but in perfect world Cesaro should win this.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



Sonny Crockett said:


> No Sandow screwing Rhodes? Mkay.


What I was thinking.

In any case, I'll go with Henry slamming Cena.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

The announce table at Royal Rumble screwing over Rock and Punk.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ got this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Triple H turning on Bryan is an easy pick for me, as I thought Triple H would never turn heel again especially after being a face for over 7 years.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Heyman and Punk (before it got completely stale and dragged out for too long) brought with it some solid promos and the awesome SS match. Has to go two both of those two.


I picked this one also!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd definitely have to go with Mark Henry. That was ridiculously believable. No one saw it coming. Absolutely no one.

Hopefully The Shield aren't presenting this award for the chance of them double crossing each other any time soon.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Bellas.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Cena won the Superstar of the year last year when 2012 was the worst kayfabewise year of Cena's career.. So this year is a lock that he will win it again..Bryan is the true superstar of the year but there is no chance to win it.. But then again who cares about the slammies..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Do you think they'll show the percentage of how much its won by? 

I'm expecting at least 95% in AJ's favour if so.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



xD7oom said:


> Triple H and Daniel Bryan at SummerSlam was the greatest moment in my life.


Wow! Really? Were you diagnosed with Cancer as a child or something? Cause you must have led a real sad and tragic life if that pitiful Summerslam ending is the BEST moment of your life. I'm just saying.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

I don't see how Heyman turning on Punk wouldn't win this, and that's being as objective as possible. The two guys were in-separable for Punk's heel run, Heyman had never done Punk wrong before, and it was built slowly but surely, including with some brilliant acting by Heyman in the segment where he told Punk he had nothing to do with Brock attacking Punk the week prior, and then Punk apologizing for thinking he did. All of it building up to Heyman costing Punk the MITB and completely aligning himself with Lesnar... no better storytelling, build-up, and then finally the execution than that.

Henry turning on Cena and HHH turning on Bryan were cool moments, but neither of them, especially the latter, had been built up or executed anywhere near as well as Punk/Heyman imo. I'm not surprised though that the Henry option is winning it (I'd understand the Henry promo winning Promo of the Year if they had that category, but not this category), though the HHH turning on Bryan option I am surprised by the amount of votes it got (might be due to the fact it's a Bryan option, or it featured HHH's shocking heel turn, but still...).


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

AJ/Kaitlyn storyline deserved a nomination.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



Flawless Victory said:


> How the fuck is Big Show nominated and Del Rio isn't!!! That's some Horse Shit. Fuck this poll. Bryan should win.


pffft losing clean to sin cara 

:kobe9 :ti :kobe9


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



LKRocks said:


> pffft losing clean to sin cara
> 
> :kobe9 :ti :kobe9


...and your point?! Doesn't take away the FACT that Alberto is one of the best and most consistent wrestlers on the entire roster and DESERVES to be nominated. His 2 whc wins were both SPECTACULAR matches. So a loss to HuniCara means all of his great performances this year should be over looked...?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Those are the genuine nominees?










Where is Cesaro? Rollins? Goldust?

DAMN YOU WWE


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

lol at people actually voting for Big Show


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Mark Henry, absolutely enthralling.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



Flawless Victory said:


> ...and your point?! Doesn't take away the FACT that Alberto is one of the best and most consistent wrestlers on the entire roster and DESERVES to be nominated. His 2 whc wins were both SPECTACULAR matches. So a loss to HuniCara means all of his great performances this year should be over looked...?


Get real. You can't be superstar of the year when you're losing clean to Sin fucking Cara.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Has to be Henry, the rest were garbage


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

The Henry double cross is one of the best moments in recent years, was awesome.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Voted Punk/Heyman. Had the best buildup, as well as the most fallout. Henry/Cena was great but only lasted for an extremely short time, I consider Bryan/Trips the runner up in this category, and HBK/Bryan? I don't even really consider that a double cross to be honest..


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Flawless Victory, you never fail to make me laugh.

Old Berto isn't even a TWENTIETH of the wrestler Eddie Guerrero was, and yet has been given more chances than soft mick.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ Lee and nobody else even comes close to her.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Its Bryan or Cena, as many have stated

Bryan would be incredible for the HBK interaction

Looking at it Kayfabe merit wise, Cena had a bonkers year obviously, only time he hasnt been world champ was when he was injured plus he beat the Rock. Bryan however beat Cena, which is arguably the biggest kayfabe win of the year.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Its AJ and this should be the least debateable of almost any Slammy this year


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Eva Marie obvs.

#AllRedErrything


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

This one's actually pretty tough as they all have merit

I think the HHH betrayal was a bigger moment than the HBK betrayal because we pretty well all saw HBK's coming.

Mark Henry was phenomenal but it was very impromptu, he hadnt had any interaction with Cena prior to that 

Punk-Heyman were the closest of any of the candidates so the betrayal was personal in a way the others werent. That might be enough to win it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

I thought it was supposed to be 'Total Diva of the year'.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

For me it has to be Mark Henry's retirement speech, it had me completely fooled.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Daniel Bryan should win.
John Cena will probably win.
Brock Lesnar shouldn't even be nominated.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ Lee, easily.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Henry wins this because it came out of nowhere. Heyman/ Punk was so predictable. When Punk turned face you knew it was gonna happen eventually. It did not have a shocking reaction for me like Henry´s segment had.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Synaesthesia said:


> Eva Marie obvs.
> 
> #AllRedErrything


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

So if an internet darling doesn't win a slammy it will be deemed rigged, right?

My vote goes to The Bellas. Total Divas has been more vital to the company than the Diva's Championship. AJ's character makes it seem like she's above being on the show. OK fine. But the show has been very successful without her presence. The Bella's are the glue of the show and both Brie and Nikki have made great strides in their in ring work.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ Lee. Did you guys hear that Eve is the presenter :mark:? This mean she is coming back to work full time?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

I like this category. You could easily defend 3/4 options as "the clearcut winner" without reaching. Excellent.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Santa's Little Rat said:


> AJ Lee. Did you guys hear that Eve is the presenter :mark:? This mean she is coming back to work full time?


She's just presenting. Just like Ric Flair did last year and he hasn't been back since.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So if an internet darling doesn't win a slammy it will be deemed rigged, right?
> 
> My vote goes to The Bellas. Total Divas has been more vital to the company than the Diva's Championship. AJ's character makes it seem like she's above being on the show. OK fine. But the show has been very successful without her presence. The Bella's are the glue of the show and both Brie and Nikki have made great strides in their in ring work.


"An internet darling"? Really? Are we going to pretend that AJ isn't the most popular Diva they have, now?


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

I'm gonna say Triple H/Daniel Bryan double cross. The Paul Heyman/CM Punk I kinda saw coming, I didn't but in to the whole Mark/Cena thing and the Bryan/Michaels one was seen coming as well. When Bryan hit Triple H, it was over for him. The SummerSlam one I did not see coming at all.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Henry's was fast and amazing. 
Punk and Heyman took a couple weeks to pan out and even then, all Heyman actually did was push Punk off of a ladder (that he wasn't even half way up) 
Brock's music hitting the next night was a far bigger event than the actual Heyman turn.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Lesnar? Did he even appear more than 4 times total so far this year? Twice for the HHH feud and twice for the Punk feud, right? Almost every other option in this poll covers that many appearances in a week.

Bryan deserves this easily so I'm sure SeenIt will be accepting come Monday.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> She's just presenting. Just like Ric Flair did last year and he hasn't been back since.


He was back for a few Raw with The Miz and all that and he's retired. Eve still has years left in year and can still wrestle.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ithil said:


> "An internet darling"? Really? Are we going to pretend that AJ isn't the most popular Diva they have, now?


She is. I'm just talking in general terms that if she doesn't win, or Bryan for that matter than fans will cry conspiracy.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



LKRocks said:


> Bryan. Anyone that says otherwise is crazy


John Cena wins the Royal Rumble, wins the WWE Title from The Rock, defeats Mark Henry, defeats Ryback twice, comes back early from an injury and wins the World Heavyweight Championship and in doing so bring prestige back to the title.

Yeah it's fucking crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Why is Heyman/Punk even an option? Predictable outcome which made us endure a terrible feud.

Merk Henry all the way. Even some internet dirtsheet writers were reporting that he was really retiring.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



Human Nature said:


> I'd definitely have to go with Mark Henry. That was ridiculously believable. No one saw it coming. Absolutely no one.


I saw it coming.

It's still my choice for double crossing of the year because it was awesome and hilarious. I won't vote for any of that best for business crap and Paul Heyman screwing Punk? Yeah, who cares.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

If AJ doesn't win, this shit is clearly rigged. She was winning or coming second in polls with the males on WWE's website...


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ and it's not even close.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Daniel Bryan for sure.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

If they split the Bella's apart I'd say it 100% likely that AJ would win. But being together makes them a viable threat to AJ.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Daniel Bryan.

Not because he deserves it.

But simply because WWE is stupid enough to give him the award just so he can stand face to face with Shawn Michaels

fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Triple h and DB by far should win this


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Kayfabe its Cena this year easily, but I think Bryan will win it.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

:henry1 I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK!


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan wins it, gets it from Shawn and they shake hands and make up.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Even though this is a kayfabe award most of you are emotionally invested in it by wanting Bryan to win. In the fictional world of wrestling this is actually a good thing.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan 
But cena will win this one...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

:ti Lesnar?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan should win, but knowing WWE, Cena will win because it's Cena.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



PacoAwesome said:


> Bryan should win, but knowing WWE, Cena will win because it's Cena.


What does this mean? "Knowing WWE?" You talk as if you know 100% that the vote will be rigged. If the WWE Universe felt the way you think they should for Daniel Bryan wouldn't the Summerslam buyrate have been higher? I know some of you hate me bringing that up but it's a factual way of looking at how the fans looked at Daniel Bryan. He was the most prominently featured star heading into Summerslam.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Don't care for Bryan, so went with Punk. Could've gone for Cena too.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



Human Nature said:


> I'd definitely have to go with Mark Henry. That was ridiculously believable. No one saw it coming. Absolutely no one.
> 
> Hopefully The Shield aren't presenting this award for the chance of them double crossing each other any time soon.


Henry was great, but I saw it coming. It was too obvious.

Cena was in the ring with him, easily meaning that Henry is going to destroy him.
Absolutely no one? Yeah. Right.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan. The hate wagon has been a bit trendy lately, although the WWE is responsible for using him all wrong. 6 months ago you were all still jizzing yourselves. So, haters be damned. He had many MOTY candidates and at least 4 amazing PPV matches. Most over wrestler this year by far.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



World's Best said:


> Bryan. The hate wagon has been a bit trendy lately, although the WWE is responsible for using him all wrong. 6 months ago you were all still jizzing yourselves. So, haters be damned. He had many MOTY candidates and at least *4 amazing PPV matches*. Most over wrestler this year by far.


Which ones? Cena/Bryan I'm sure of, but what other three? To be honest the Summerslam match was a bit sloppy from both guys.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

It'll probably be Cena

- Won the Royal Rumble
- Redeemed himself by defeating The Rock to win the WWE title at Wrestlemania
- Won the World Heavyweight title in his first match back from injury


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Which ones? Cena/Bryan I'm sure of, but what other three? To be honest the Summerslam match was a bit sloppy from both guys.


We can't forget the Kane/Bryan vs Shield match. Bryan vs Rollins. What about gauntlet match, especially the middle segment with Cesaro... These are on RAW

I mostly basing the PPVs before Summerslam and up to Summerslam


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

If CM Punk wasn't a nominee I'd say Bryan has a great chance to win. But Punk will take a lot of votes away from Daniel Bryan. I wouldn't be surprised if Punk had more votes than Bryan in the final tally.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> She is. I'm just talking in general terms that if she doesn't win, fans will cry conspiracy.


And with good reason. AJ won a poll on WWE.com saying she should be the face of the company. If people are dumb enough to vote for her on that, they sure as hell will vote for her for diva of the year.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Maybe Bryan will do what HBK did to challenge The Undertaker a few years ago, and challenge Michaels himself during the Slammies.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Tough call between Trips/Bryan and Cena/Henry as both were unpredictable(although when Trips stayed in the ring you knew something fishy was going on...) but you gotta give it to Henry for his masterful acting.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



LKRocks said:


> Maybe Bryan will do what HBK did to challenge The Undertaker a few years ago, and challenge Michaels himself during the Slammies.


Possibly. It will be nice to see someone lay down a WM challenge at the Slammy's. The time HBK did on Taker was amazing b/c no one saw it coming, not even the dirtsheets.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ of course!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ Lee


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

I just hope if she wins she doesn't walk out with her arms out like she's walking to the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Big Show. His feud with the Authority was better than anything the rest of the guys on the list did. Could've been the face of the company if HHH didn't change his mind about putting him over.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

It's obviously AJ, but they might give it to one of those "total divas"


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



World's Best said:


> It's obviously AJ, but they might give it to one of those "total divas"


So it's rigged? :ex:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



World's Best said:


> It's obviously AJ, but they might give it to one of those "total divas"


As they should. Total Divas has been a much bigger deal than AJ this year.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Depend if it's rigged or not. Rigged? Daniel Bryan win for sure to push the whole HBK "feud". If it's not rigged then I can easily see Cena winning this as he has the biggest fan base.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> As they should. Total Divas has been a much bigger deal than AJ this year.


This is the point I've been trying to make. AJ is great, but Total Divas has been a much bigger attraction than anything she's been doing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan should win this easily, if its not him i guess Cena is the next viable choice. DB had amazing matches and his rise was amazing to watch.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



Jimshine said:


> Flawless Victory, you never fail to make me laugh.
> 
> Old Berto isn't even a TWENTIETH of the wrestler Eddie Guerrero was, and yet has been given more chances than soft mick.


:lmao What the hell does Eddie have to do with this???? Nobody compared Del Rio and Eddie. Also what does it matter if he lost to sin cara. That doesn't change any of his performances this year. ADR should've been nominated.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan all the way. Guy has been coming out to some of the loudest pops on a daily basis, been performing great to awesome matches, defeated Cena clean in the main event at SummerSlam, established himself as a top WWE superstar, went through everything The Authority put him through, etc. And with Michaels as the host of this slammy, another segment between the two would be welcomed by me. I know a match between them won't happen (and shouldn't since Michaels had a flawless farewell at WrestleMania 26) but I'm interested in another confrontation.

If Cena wins, at least it will be a lot more bearable than last year. Why he won Superstar of the Year instead of Punk is beyond me. 2012 was the worst year of his career from a kayfabe standpoint. Being involved in a terrible angle with Kane, Ryder and Eve? Losing to Rock at WrestleMania 28 in the biggest match of his life? Having the hell beat out of him by a returning Lesnar? Jobbing to a fat and old Tensai? Getting pinned by Big Johnny on PPV? Becoming the first person to cash in Money in the Bank and lose? Failing to take the title from Punk after multiple occasions? Losing to Ziggler at TLC while being betrayed by AJ? Recieving the Big Ending to close the show for Langston's debut? So much more too. This year he won the Royal Rumble, redeemed himself by beating Rock at WrestleMania as well as winning the WWE Championship, and came back early from an injury to win the World Championship as well as bring prestige back to it. 

Not saying I want him to win it but I'm surprised Del Rio isn't a nominee given how much WWE have shoved him down our throats all year. After that clean loss to Sin Cara, I take it he's really in the doghouse.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> This is the point I've been trying to make. AJ is great, but Total Divas has been a much bigger attraction than anything she's been doing.


Did you not read the link on the first page, Total Divas has been 0 attraction to RAW.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I'm shocked too that Del Rio isn't nominated. I know he's not respected by the IWC but the guy puts up quality matches every time he goes out there. His heel turn against Ziggler was one of the best booked turns in some time. It was a classic example of fans wanting the WWE to listen to them and they did. You get what you ask for.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> Did you not read the link on the first page, Total Divas has been 0 attraction to RAW.


Attraction for viewers. I'm not talking about what they do in relation to RAW. The fact is more non-wrestling fans are watching Total Divas. They may not be tuning into RAW, but if their interest is in watching Total Divas that's a good thing.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I'm confused as to why Brock is on the ballot there.

That said, I voted for him because he's BORK F'N LASER and we're not. :brock 


But as far as who would win?

Bryan SHOULD win.

Cena WILL win. 


Save yourselves the trouble : 

Don't even bother watching the Slammys this year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I was honestly torn on this. Sure, Bryan's been very over with the crowd and has consistently good matches. 

BUT, at the same time, Punk's work in the Rock and Taker feuds were among some the best work I've seen in a while. He also had match of the year with Brock (who's no slouch himself), and built that feud with Heyman very well. Unfortunately the rest of his face promos aren't as solid as his heel work. 

I voted for Punk, and honestly was surprised at the number of Bryan votes compared to Punk. Everyone else is meh (besides Brock). Putting Big Show in there fpalm


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ's the only one who's made any kind of noise in the division, I mean the other chicks aren't even close to being on the radar of doing anything worth a damn this year except for starring in a God awful reality show.

Here's hoping AJ bust the trophy over one of the Bella's heads in an act of "I'm not a fucking Diva" rebellion.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I don't mind people being mad that Cena could potentially win the award over Bryan. But what gets me is the automatic notion that people have that the vote will be rigged. That's just a poor sport's mentality. Just accept the fact that Cena has a much larger fanbase than Bryan and accept the fact that CM Punk will take votes away from Bryan.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

lol'd at the votes for Eva Marie you cheeky kunts


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

It should be Bryan. He proved a lot of people (including me) wrong this year by cementing main event status. 

Then again, if Cena could win it last year...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ, but at the same time I kind of want Eva Marie to win...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

This poll :lmao Eva Marie :lmao Eva getting more votes than five other people :lmao

I actually voted for Nattie because I like her the most, but AJ probably is the right answer.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Tough, gotta give it to the WSM though. Was amazing.

Although HHH and DAT HEEL TURN had me marking out for a week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't mind people being mad that Cena could potentially win the award over Bryan. But what gets me is the automatic notion that people have that the vote will be rigged. That's just a poor sport's mentality. Just accept the fact that Cena has a much larger fanbase than Bryan and accept the fact that CM Punk will take votes away from Bryan.


So who do you think "should" win it? If its just a popularity contest than Cena is the favorite, i think most people assumed it's rigged because how awful it was last year. It felt set up last year to play into Punks character who felt he was being disrespected.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

In the event Nattie somehow wins you just now WWE will humiliate her somehow.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

I'd like to make a legit comparison:

*AJ Lee:*

-From January-April she was arm candy to Dolph Ziggler, this was the least relevant she's ever been. She had a couple interactions with Kaitlyn within that time but it didn't become official until May. 

-Her feud with Kaitlyn revolved around a mystery admirer, the most of AJ we saw during this time was in backstage segments teasing Kaitlyn before the big reveal segment. 

-She had her match with Kaitlyn at Payback, won the divas title, then started getting into a name-calling feud with Kaitlyn until MITB. 

-After MITB the feud lost all it's momentum and just turned into one of those rematch after rematch type of feuds. They had the SummerSlam match which ended the feud and 

-She had Tamina has her bodyguard which has only hindered her since.

-She went on to feud with Total Divas and The Bellas for the rest of the year.

*The Bellas:*

-Return in March (first divas since Sable to ever make a full time return to the WWE), started a feud with the Funkadactyls, got a Wrestlemania match (although cancelled). 

-They wrestled more matches than any of the other divas through June when Nikki got injured. 

-They were the standout stars of Total Divas.

-They started a feud with Natalya in July to promote Total Divas and gained two Summerslam matches (both on the card and on the preshow). 

-If it wasn't for them, AJ would never have been able to cut that pipebomb promo (just look at her promo against Kaitlyn before Payback, that didn't get nearly the reaction this one did). 

-Brie started standing out on her own. She quickly became one of the best wrestlers in the division (i dare anyone to argue that fact). She had matches with AJ 3 PPV's in a row and was involved with Daniel Bryan in a main event storyline for a short time.

-Nikki came back and was just as good in the ring as Brie. She went on to have the standout performance at Survivor Series, eliminating the most divas and pulling out the most impressive moves.

-Then if we compare their success outside of the WWE as well: They made the most impact of any of the Total Divas. They were the ones who got the most attention from the media, are seen doing the most promotional work, and making the most appearances. Nikki was asked to be a judge at the Miss USA contest and they have appeared on several other television shows since.

So when you make a real comparison instead of basing this off names, The Bellas had a bigger year. However AJ will win simply because she's AJ.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Mark Henry's retirement is the best segment of 2013 so my vote goes to that angle of course.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Heyman/Punk actually made the most sense here. Best friends for life at one time, and Heyman turns on him.

Trips turning heel was cool, for the heel turn, not for Triple H turning on Bryan. 

Henry's fake retirement was terrific on so many levels, but it wasn't Henry turning on a friend of his. That should win an award though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> I'd like to make a legit comparison:
> 
> *AJ Lee:*
> 
> ...


Very nice.

I think there is a chance that the Bella's will pull this out. And you guys are missing one fact when looking at the nominees: The Bella's will pull a lot of support from John Cena and Daniel Bryan fans.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

:fpalm
These silly posts from Total Divas fans. AJ's gonna win. Also Brie has not improved she's still terrible and didn't touch AJ with her dropkick the week before last.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> :fpalm
> These silly posts from Total Divas fans. AJ's gonna win. Also Brie has not improved she's still terrible and didn't touch AJ with her dropkick the week before last.


And yet AJ fell forward instead of backwards. It was a screw up by both of them.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> :fpalm
> These silly posts from Total Divas fans. AJ's gonna win. Also Brie has not improved she's still terrible and didn't touch AJ with her dropkick the week before last.


You know if you were to make a legit comparison between what AJ can do in the ring and what The Bellas can do in the ring, there's not much of a difference? Honestly, I can make an entire video comparison showing highlights. AJ's style right now is EXACTLY what The Bellas used to do as heels, I've even seen her use the same sequences of moves that The Bellas used to use. They use the same heel psychology. As faces, you'd be hard-pressed to name 5 moves that AJ does as a face that The Bellas have never done before, even what Nikki Bella has done recently.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> And yet AJ fell forward instead of backwards. It was a screw up by both of them.


She probably didn't even know what to sell, she had her back turned and didn't feel anything touch her so she just reacted.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ's divas title run has been crap but she should still win it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

It's between Heyman/Punk and HHH/Bryan but I'll go with the latter for the unpredictability factor.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Speaking of AJ are we ever going to see her boss Tamina one too many times which leads to a feud? As soon as that happens Tamina will be hated.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

It's a toss up between Mark Henry and Heyman for me. 

If I take predictability in account, then the HBK and HHH double crosses were a lot more obvious in that order. Even Heyman could be seen coming a mile away. 

So based on that alone, I'm gonna go with Henry.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

LOL at Eva Marie being a nominee. What the hell has she done?

Ok obviously 12 people are trolling.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Speaking of AJ are we ever going to see her boss Tamina one too many times which leads to a feud? As soon as that happens Tamina will be hated.



I think a better idea would be to have Tamina turn on AJ and go after the title herself. AJ was a dastardly Heel during the feud with Kaitlyn and "Total Divas" and she still gets cheered over the other girls. Despite her actions, and despite commentary ripping at her, she still is quite well-liked by the crowd. I think it would be much easier and less work to turn AJ Face and getting the fans to accept it than to turn Tamina and try to get her over as a Face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

It would nothing more than a troll if Bryan doesn't win.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

I will genuinely laugh so hard if Eva wins, walks up to the podium and says "my name is Eva Marie, and I guess I made a name for myself." And then just walks off with her little knowing smirk as the internet explodes with rage.


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Anyone who doesn't vote AJ just proves that an opinion can indeed be wrong.


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

This was Bryan's year, period.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I believe it is rigged. Almost everything by WWE is rigged. They love to choose who gets over, who gets their awards and who looks the best on the show. Bryan easily had the best year on the show, more great matches than anyone and at one point was the most over guy on the roster. But Cena won the Rumble and beat Rock at Wrestlemania, plus is the current World Heavyweight Champion so they got all the reason they need to give it to him.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

No Triple H?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ and it's a landslide. This might be the only award they give to the right person.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

DB and HHH segment.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Guys come on, we all know what time it is:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

if Cena wins, then it was a waste of a trip for Michaels..he's only there for one reason..he wouldn't go all the way there just to present an award when it has nothing to do with him.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

orton or cena would be really blah


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan better win for the reaction of Shawn Michaels alone. If Cena wins the poll fpalm it'll be ridiculous and I can only imagine the amount of boos that will reign down upon that decision.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Who SHOULD win: AJ, and it's not even a fucking debate. There are a plethora of reasons why she should be the clear choice, but they have already been stated.

However, because it's WWE, with it's typical and usual rigged bullshit polls or "fan votes", I suspect that one of the Total Divas, maybe Natalya since she's the one AJ is currently feuding with, to win the award to get AJ even more pissed in her crusade against Total Divas, and build some type of intrigue into the PPV match with Nattie.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Is this fan voted or WWE decided?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



xD7oom said:


> Triple H and Daniel Bryan at SummerSlam was the greatest moment in my life.


That's a great life you've got there.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Sandow and Cody wouldn't have won but they actually made a storyline which revolved around someone getting sandow apparently double crossing cody so it should have atleast gotton a mention.

I voted Mark Henry because it was the only one I wasn't expecting


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

I agree with the Henry option. POTY quite possibly. But HHH's heel turn was pretty big, so he'll probably most likely win.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Henry swerve was the best so voted for it.

But with The Shield presenting and all, HHH will win it.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*



JOY~!volution said:


> That's a great life you've got there.


Yeah, nothing special .


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

Henry/Cena by an absolute mile, which means it will be any of the other choices.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DanielWyatt said:


> Mark Henry deserve this one.his acting skills was priceless.


This that segment was gold


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't mind people being mad that Cena could potentially win the award over Bryan. *But what gets me is the automatic notion that people have that the vote will be rigged. That's just a poor sport's mentality.* Just accept the fact that Cena has a much larger fanbase than Bryan and accept the fact that CM Punk will take votes away from Bryan.


"Poor sports mentality" _or the fact that the WWE is scripted_? Oh boy :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

presented by Bret Hart (confirmed nominees by wwe.com)


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

It's not on the list.

From those 4 I would say Taker/Punk easily.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

If Cena and Rock's finisher-spam match wins this.... grrrrr.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

now www.com confirms math of the Year nominees presented by Bret Hart:

Match of The Year - Undertaker vs. CM Punk (WrestleMania 29), John Cena vs. The Rock (Wrestlemania 29), Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (Battleground), & Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar (Extreme Rules)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Brock Lesnar v HHH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Double-Cross Of The Year*

It's Mark Henry. None of the others are as good in any aspect whatsoever.

For the people that said they saw it coming, I suppose it's not hard to say that months down the road after it's happened.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

out of those 4 its Punk vs Taker with Brock vs HHH in 2nd,

Cena vs Rock shouldnt even be on that list

Punk vs Brock should be on that list


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

no bryan/cena? no punk/lesnar? goddamn do we HAVE to have a triple fucking h match on here? its getting to the point where I honestly hope HE knocks both men out, climbs the ladder and gets both belts, so HE can finally be the "face" like he always wanted. Its bad enough steph had to give him a public blowjob on raw by saying HIS name last and loudest after HHH listed the greats that have held the belt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

The Undertaker vs Punk, although it did drag on a little too long for my tastes. For tag matches it would have to be Rhodes vs The Shield. Helps I got to see it live, too.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Where is punk v Lesnar from ss?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Undertaker's match at WM29.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

:lol

HHH/Brock but no Punk/Brock? Are these seriously the contenders? Does Hunters ego have no limits? What a joke.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



JY57 said:


> CM Punk vs The UnderTaker (WrestleMania 29)
> John Cena vs The Rock (WrestleMania 29)
> Cody Rhodes & Goldus vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins (BattleGround)
> Hunter vs Brock Lesnar (Extreme Rules).com)


pathetic list lol

what a lousy year for wrestling


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> :lol
> 
> HHH/Brock but no Punk/Brock? Are these seriously the contenders? Does Hunters ego have no limits? What a joke.


no no no. If that was the case then HHH vs Brock at WM would be on the list not Extreme Rules


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

LOL Slammys...


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

No recognition for Punk against Lesnar is very bad in my eyes, but excluding Del Rio against Ziggler is absolutely criminal.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



Stone Hot said:


> no no no. If that was the case then HHH vs Brock at WM would be on the list not Extreme Rules


It's still a HHH match, with at least 3 far superior matches missing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Wow. Wow. Wow. 

This is getting beyond ridiculous. HHH/Lesnar over Punk/Lesnar. 

Well, this is the best way to make sure that Punk wins.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> pathetic list lol
> 
> what a lousy year for wrestling


It wasn't a lousy year for wrestling. It's just WWE trying to not acknowledge their own great matches in order to continue to promote their top guys who didn't have great matches but need to be consistently hammered in order to remain relevant.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

The one that I would select is not on the list....


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

No Cena vs Bryan yet they include Brock vs HHH and the tag match? :ti


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

CM Punk vs Cena from Raw in February was better than 2 of those matches listed.

The list is a joke but I'm not surprised.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> It's still a HHH match, with at least 3 far superior matches missing.


I dont see why it matters. Its not going to win the award. Cena vs Rock should not be on the list more then HHH vs Brock


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Laughable list.

Out of the ones that are there, Punk/Taker easily. Props to Shield/Rhodes Family as well, highly enjoyable.

Surprised to not see Punk/Cena from RAW and Punk/Lesnar from Summerslam.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Taker vs Punk will win it and I will be happy. I dont think wwe wanted 2 Punk matches being the choices. Same with cena. Vince would rather have Cena vs Rock on that list then Cena vs Bryan


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

I personally preferred the Cena/Punk winner MEs WM match but out of those 4 yeah, punk/taker.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

3 best matches of the year were Punk-Cena Raw, Punk-Taker and Punk-Brock

Cena-Rock sucked


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

it would be funny if Eva Marie won.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Out of the 4, it'd be:

1) Taker/Punk WM29
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
2) Shield/Cody+Goldust BG
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
3) Brock/HHH ER
...
...
...
4) Rock/Cena WM29

Why the fuck the last two are on the list, I don't know. Punk/Brock should've been on the list and right now is my MOTY, but Taker/Punk deserves the award as well. It was brought up in another thread, but I guess WWE didn't want to repeat any superstar.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

AJ. She's like the only diva with a smidgen of relevance these days.

It would be trolltastic if Eva Marie won though :lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Ahahahahahaha.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

CM Punk will win and Triple H will interrupt or something. 

out of the 4 it should be SHIELD v Rhodes


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Wtf? Whatever.. my vote goes to Lesnar vs Punk


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk. The fact you even have Rock and Cena's garbage match in the poll nulls it's validity.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

There has been a lot of good wrestling matches this year. Laughable list.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

The best year based on workrate, since 2005


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Where's the Bellas and Eva Marie vs Tamina, Aksana and AJ at? That match was a classic. :HHH2


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't mind people being mad that Cena could potentially win the award over Bryan. But what gets me is the automatic notion that people have that the vote will be rigged. That's just a poor sport's mentality. Just accept the fact that Cena has a much larger fanbase than Bryan and accept the fact that CM Punk will take votes away from Bryan.


Votes in WWE _are_ rigged. Either directly by the vote system on the website not actually sending any data anywhere (the older style, now defunct because of how they're pushing their app) and they just script who wins, or the more common method lately: legit votes but always one clear winning choice. For instance

_Who will be Rey Mysterio's next opponent?_

Hornswoggle
Randy Orton
The Miz
Daniel Bryan

Yeah, it might go either way between Orton and Bryan but they don't care who wrestles first and they'll just send the loser to the second match.

Now either Vince cares about who wins Superstar of the Year or he doesn't, and they'll use one of the two approaches depending on what he's feeling like at the time.

Turns out that when you make both the question and the answers, you can manipulate it to more often than not be what you're looking for anyway


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Seth Rollins just tweeted this:
"MOTY only has 1 @TheShieldWWE match to vote for?!??! HA! Is this some kind of comedic ruse? #Slammys"

And I have to agree. If it wasn't for the shield putting on brilliant matches every show, 2013 would have been awful besides a few others (punk, bryan, cody, goldust, usos, RA's)
Ryback/Team Hell No vs The Shield should be on there as well as the other tag match.

Punk/Lesnar should be on there and should have easily been the winner.

Cena/Rock will more than likely win and that annoys the hell out of me as it's not even the best in the shitty list they have. Out of the 4 it's Punk/Taker by a mile, then the tag match and the other two shouldn't even count.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan SHOULD win, whether he does or not is a different matter.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Cena will win. Deal with it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Cena will "overcome adversity" to win it. Should be Daniel Bryan, but it won't be.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

That would be so funny if Bret has to present the award to the Cena/Rock match after 4/10.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

I cannot believe HHH/Brock made it over Punk/Brock

This shit is so rigged it makes my fucking eyes hurt. God. I guarantee Rock/Cena wins.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

No Punk/Brock? Are you kidding me? That match DESTROYS all of these on this list.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

My top 3 aren't even there. Would have gone Punk/Cena, Bryan/Cena, Punk/Lesnar. Went Rhodes Bros vs Shield because I'd like to see them get recognition for that.

Thought Rock/Cena was bad and HHH/Lesnar was ok despite it being the best of their 3 matches.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Punk/Taker was better than Punk/Lesnar. The match was great but Heyman's involvement ruined it for me. Punk/Taker will win, relax.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Punk/Taker is the best of those options, but still I'd put Bryan/Cena, Punk/Cena, Lesnar/Punk, ADR/Ziggler, Cesaro/Bryan, and I think it was the BOD+Kofi/Shield tag match ahead of any of those.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Shit there's about 7 Shield matches in my top ten this year.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Well if WWE was wanting to use Rock at WM 30 it would make sense to put him in at least one of the big categories. They have to keep his name out there.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Well if WWE was wanting to use Rock at WM 30 it would make sense to put him in at least one of the big categories. They have to keep his name out there.


They need to remind people.....who the Rock is?? After just 9 months. 

By including him in a poll, no less?

And, of the options, Punk vs Taker SHOULD win this. It was the best of the four, bar none. About three or so matches that were better than all of those, My personal choice would be Punk vs Lesnar by a landslide.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

lol shitty list


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



HorsemenTerritory said:


> They need to remind people.....who the Rock is?? After just 9 months.
> 
> By including him in a poll, no less?


They remind us of what happens on raw, while we're watching it, every 9 minutes. 9 months is an eternity to them


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



dougnums said:


> They remind us of what happens on raw, while we're watching it, every 9 minutes. 9 months is an eternity to them


Yes it is. 

I think the reason they chose these four matches was because they didn't want someone on the list twice. So that's why Cena/Punk or Cena/Bryan is not on the list as well as Punk/Brock.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

LOL fucking awful list.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

HHH vs Lesnar? fuck off. HHH is such a piece of shit. That match was way below par. Seriously HHH just go away


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

If the poll had 10 choices it would be all Punk and Shield matches. They have had amazing matches this year. But I'll pick Taker vs Punk out of the choices given. It was an amazing match and I was there live to see it :mark:, easily the best match at Mania.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Eva Marie, she's single handily changed the divas division.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

cena winning it again wont be a shock cause there is a legitimately case to it. Cena won the rumble, beat rock for the title at mania, had a decent reign with it, and made a major comeback after an injury to beat del rio for the world title.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



LongHessa said:


> HHH vs Lesnar? fuck off. HHH is such a piece of shit. That match was way below par. Seriously HHH just go away


Nope he should not. If your saying HHH should go away then Brock should to cuz he was part of the match


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Such a shame that Rock/Cena will win this.

Punk/Taker out of that list. Rhodes' vs Shield 2nd.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Punk vs Brock ,too bad its not on the list.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> Such a shame that Rock/Cena will win this.
> 
> Punk/Taker out of that list. Rhodes' vs Shield 2nd.


I think Punk vs Taker will win


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

The scary part is match of the year still goes to a guy who wrestles 3 matches a year. For the rest of the roster that's a shame. A 50 year old man with a ton of injuries outshines everyone of them for like the last 5 years in a row


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

lol @ folks getting worked up.

Gonna be funny seeing reactions should Rock/Cena win.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

This list is just:lmao

Cena/Rock was one of the worst matches I've ever seen.

Punk vs Taker is winning this followed by Punk vs Lesnar and Shield vs Rhodes.

Honorable mention:Cena vs Bryan and Jericho vs RVD


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Where the hell is Punk/Cena?


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn should be nominated


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I'm just happy The Rock isn't in there.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

This list is a joke. It's like last years list when they didn't have any of the Bryan/Punk matches. I think the only time I actually agreed with the match that was awarded was when HBK/Taker from WM 25 won it.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Okay good troll list OP.

Now where are the real matches?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



#Mark said:


> Is this fan voted or WWE decided?


Fan vote on WWE APP


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*

Anyone who doesn't think AJ should win over any of these 'others' should be quarantined.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Anyone who doesn't think AJ should win over any of these 'others' should be quarantined.


If AJ was putting on stellar matches then it would be one thing. But she hasn't been. Compared to past Divas' champions her matches are not that great. For this reason my vote goes to The Bellas.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

:lmao

:vince2

They clearly wanted 1 match per guy. If they didn't put Punk/Taker on then Taker wouldn't have been nominated. That's the reason they went for Punk/Taker and not Punk/Brock or Punk/Cena because both Brock and Cena have had other matches this year. It is funny watching the butthurt over it though. Relax marks. Taker/Punk will win. The streak match has won the last 4 years. There's no reason for it NOT to win again. If anything they purposefully didn't put Punk/Lesnar on there to make it easier for the streak match to win again. 

BUT ITS ALL HUNTER AND CENAS FAULT FUCK THEM

:HHH :cena4


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> If AJ *was putting on stellar matches* then it would be one thing. But she hasn't been. Compared to past Divas' champions her matches are not that great. For this reason my vote goes to *The Bellas*.


Am I missing something here?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



SANTA GAME said:


> :lmao
> 
> :vince2
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was thinking. They are just making it easier for Punk/Taker to win. I'm amazed how emotionally invested some people are getting for an award show. I honestly think people will be devastated if certain outcomes don't happen at the Slammy's. 

People are still bitching about Cena winning Superstar of the Year over Punk last year. Did people really think a heel would win a fan vote over Cena?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Am I missing something here?


One PPV match with Kaitlyn where she won the title. That's pretty much it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Punk's matches with Cena and Lesnar are both better than with Taker at Mania, but Punk/Taker is the clear choice of these four.

More Hunter hate though :ti


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Considering Punk had 3 MOTY's he really should be considered more for Superstar of the Year. Also, the fact that people think he got "robbed" last year should be more incentive for people to vote for him this year.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



superfudge said:


> I'm just happy The Rock isn't in there.



Why would it matter?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

The fuck voted for Rock/Cena? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> One PPV match with Kaitlyn where she won the title. That's pretty much it.


What 'stellar' matches have the Bellas had? That was more my point.

Plus literally everything that would make someone a 'diva of the year' goes to AJ:

- Best female promo
- Charisma/Overness
- Title reign
- Character progression


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Hannibal Lector said:


> What 'stellar' matches have the Bellas had? That was more my point.
> 
> Plus literally everything that would make someone a 'diva of the year' goes to AJ:
> 
> ...


Obviously I'm talking about their contributions to Total Divas. Although both of made a lot of progress in the ring. We shall see how the vote goes down. Bella's being together on the vote makes them a threat. Also, they will pull in votes from John Cena fans.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Meh, Taker/Punk is still MOTY over Lesnar/Punk anyway imo (Cena/Bryan wasn't even MOTN), the list just makes sure it wins, probably so that WWE can plan some angle involving Punk.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

The sad thing is not one of those matches would be in my top 4 and 1 in particular should be contender for Worst Match of The Year:

1. Punk vs Cena - Raw.
2. The Shield vs Team Hell No & Kofi Kingston - Raw.
3. Punk vs Lesnar - Summerslam.
4. Ziggler vs Del Rio - Payback. 
5. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro - Raw.
6. The Shield vs Team Hell no & The Undertaker - Raw.

Could carry on for a while till I reach the Punk vs Taker match which is quite comfortably the best match on the poll.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Rock/Cena was NOT the worst match of the year. The problem with their match was that they were too focused on finishers. Their match from WM 28 was actually one of the best matches of the year. They cut a much better pace in the match, didn't fall back on finishers, and had better usage of set up moves in that one. They went 30 minutes in that match without go outside much. That's hard to do.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> The fuck voted for Rock/Cena? :lmao :lmao :lmao


some Rocky mark probably


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

I voted for Punk/Taker. The best part of the match was when Taker sat up while still in the Anaconda Vice. That was great storytelling there.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Disgusting that either CM Punk Vs Brock Lesnar or CM Punk Vs John Cena isn't also on that list.

If anyone else wins that award other than CM Punk and The Undertaker then the voting system is flawed. Obviously The Undertaker gets massive recognition for the match also. But CM Punk has put on three of the best matches of the year and if they win this award people will say it is all because of The Undertaker.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Rock/Cena was NOT the worst match of the year. The problem with their match was that they were too focused on finishers. Their match from WM 28 was actually one of the best matches of the year. They cut a much better pace in the match, didn't fall back on finishers, and had better usage of set up moves in that one. They went 30 minutes in that match without go outside much. That's hard to do.


Plus the crowd was so into that match because we really didnt know who would win that match. WM29 EVERYONE knew Cena would win thats why the match wasnt fun and plus the crowd was dead


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



Stone Hot said:


> Plus the crowd was so into that match because we really didnt know who would win that match. WM29 EVERYONE knew Cena would win thats why the match wasnt fun and plus the crowd was dead


I agree with this. Rock/Cena I was a RARE, and I mean RARE WM main event where the fans didn't really know who was going to win. I was in complete shock when Rock won the match, and in the manner in which he won. That was one of the best booked matches. The crowd was very much into that might. Jericho/Punk was a decent match, but the crowd was pretty dead.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Triple H is winning this without a doubt :trips


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Rock/Cena I was a good match, but still not a top five match that year. Not even sure it's a top 10 match. And no, Rock/Cena II is not the worst match this year. Punk/Rock I gets that honor. 

Punk/Taker was the end of Punk's heel run, and it honestly couldn't have been much better for him. The facial expressions from both him and Taker (especially sitting up from the Vice) are just magical. BUT, still not MOTY.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Still one of the best matches of 2012 in WWE. Top 5, 10 whatever. Was genuinely surprised at how much shit that first match got.

The 2nd one I understand some of the flack for it though.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

No one on that list is going to win over :trips 

Calling it now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

What a joke of a list. 

Cena/Rock was terrible
HHH/Brock was boring
Rhodes/Shield was good but match of the year candidate? Not sure. But then again if they truly want put more emphasis on the tag division I guess putting probably the best one of the year on the list helps.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Insult of the year will be presented by The Miz:

Insult of the Year - Stephanie McMahon insults Big Show, AJ Lee goes off on Total Divas, Paul Heyman's insults toward CM Punk, & Zeb Coulter's Insults


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Punk vs. Taker hands down. The others aren't even close.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Daniel Bryan. As much as I like Punk, DB had the better overall year.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If they narrowed it to Zeb Colter's comments to Glenn Beck then my vote would easily go to Zeb. But since it's not I'll vote for AJ's pipebomb.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

If Cena was still out injured I'd be almost certain that Bryan would win this. But the fact that Cena's back and has been producing quality matches makes it likely he will win.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> If Cena was still out injured I'd be almost certain that Bryan would win this. But the fact that Cena's back and has been producing quality matches makes it likely he will win.


As far as I'm concerned, Cena only had two quality matches this year and that was against CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



Kris Krinkles said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Cena only had two quality matches this year and that was against CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.


Damien Sandow on RAW??? His comeback against Alberto Del Rio was the best match at HIAC.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Out of that list, I guess HHH/Brock and the tag-team match. I'm sorry, but Punk/Taker was okay at best to me. Rock/Cena was a horrible main event.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Damien Sandow on RAW??? His comeback against Alberto Del Rio was the best match at HIAC.


Oh yeah. That one was good, too. I didn't like his match with ADR at HIAC TBQH. I thought the triple threat tag team match was much better.

Anyways, I'd still say Cena should win. Career highlights:

-Won the Royal Rumble
-Beat The Rock for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania
-Came back from injury earlier than expected and won the WHC

More impressive than anything anyone on that list had done all year.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Punk/Taker should and probably will win.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Most importantly Cena brought prestige back to the WHC. Can anyone honestly say at the beginning of 2013 we would be here in December on the verge of a unification match? It's because of Cena we are having this match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

How great would it be if Undertaker accepted the award? I'd love to see a Bret/Taker moment on RAW.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Most importantly Cena brought prestige back to the WHC. Can anyone honestly say at the beginning of 2013 we would be here in December on the verge of a unification match? It's because of Cena we are having this match.


True but I consider kayfabe accomplishments more than anything else since that's basically what the Slammy Awards is based upon.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Punk vs. Brock was easily MOTY. Especially more so than HHH vs. Brock or Punk vs. Taker.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Terrible list. smdh. The the damn Cesaro swing is better than all those matches...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Triple H just couldn't let Lesnar and Punk's match be on the list could he?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



PhilThePain said:


> Triple H just couldn't let Lesnar and Punk's match be on the list could he?


Something tells me Trips was behind this decision.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Is this a fake poll or something? If Undertaker vs CM Punk doesn't have at least 99% of the votes, something is very very wrong.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

isn't 69-70% a B or +B


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



krai999 said:


> isn't 69-70% a B or +B


Didn't you go to school?  69% is a D+


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Most importantly Cena brought prestige back to the WHC. Can anyone honestly say at the beginning of 2013 we would be here in December on the verge of a unification match? It's because of Cena we are having this match.


Nope. He turned the WHC into a MITB cash-in opportunity. To bring prestige back to the title, he'd have to wrestle on Smackdown, defend it against all comers and hold it for say, at least 2 yrs straight, using his star power to give it better placement on ppvs.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Something tells me Trips was behind this decision.


Yeah, and his excuse will be "We didn't want repeats on this list and that was Undertaker's biggest match so we couldn't put Brock/Punk".

I'm not a huge fan of Brock/Punk but everyone else is so it's surprising not to see it included.

This is going to sound silly but they should just list every single PPV match for us to vote.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Who should win double cross... Mark Ratings Henry

Who will win... HHH


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



PhilThePain said:


> Yeah, and his excuse will be "We didn't want repeats on this list and that was Undertaker's biggest match so we couldn't put Brock/Punk".
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Brock/Punk but everyone else is so it's surprising not to see it included.
> 
> *This is going to sound silly but they should just list every single PPV match for us to vote.*


But with the use of an app it would make things harder.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

3 votes for HHH. I didn't know he, Vince, and Steph posted here.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



Happenstan said:


> 3 votes for HHH. I didn't know he, Vince, and Steph posted here.


Or his three daughters???

I'm kidding... :dance


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



checkcola said:


> Nope. He turned the WHC into a MITB cash-in opportunity. To bring prestige back to the title, he'd have to wrestle on Smackdown, defend it against all comers and hold it for say, at least 2 yrs straight, using his star power to give it better placement on ppvs.


That sounds good in theory. But here we are one week ago from a title unification and most fans would agree that the WHC is on the same level as the WWE Title for this match simply because Cena is holding it.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

*Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

Insult of the year will be presented by The Miz

Nominees confirmed by wwe.com, what should win


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

No Cena/Bryan or Punk/Brock?

:hmm:

I guess from the list I'll go with Punk/Taker.. Since it's Taker :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

If they narrowed it to Zeb Colter's comments to Glenn Beck then my vote would easily go to Zeb. But since it's not I'll vote for AJ's pipebomb.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

AJ obviously. You probably should have included WWE's presented options.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

Zeb Coulter's insults on 'dem immigrants :ti


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

From that list, AJ. It should be when Bryan said that Cena was a parody of wrestling.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

1. Punk/Brock
2. Bryan/Cena
3. Punk/Taker

Weak, weak list.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

AJ is EASILY gonna win this during the actual voting. You have 3 "bad guys" and then AJ(who's technically bad,but everyone cheers her).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

looking forward to the video packages

they're great every year!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Why are we merging slammy awards threads? The other threads have polls, the whole point is to see who people think will win then we can compare with the actual wwe voting.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

I thought Stephanie's "B+ player" comment would be an option as it was repeated so much by highlights and by Shawn. Anyway, AJ's pipe bomb easily.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

No shield? Guess its Bryan then. Bryan and Shield have been holding the WWE together this year!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan!Bryan


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> That sounds good in theory. But here we are one week ago from a title unification and* most fans would agree that the WHC is on the same level as the WWE Title for this match simply because Cena is holding it.*


It's fun to just say things.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

Stephanie's comments where so-so. Triple H's comment to Daniel Bryan during the contract signing should be on that list. I mean it got everyone riled up because he "buried" him.


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

for me I think roman reigns will win breakout star of the year have you forgotten in survivor series that reigns eliminated 4 out of the 6 superstars in the opposing team


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Something tells me Trips was behind this decision.


If he was behind this, the four matches to choose would be:

HHH vs Lesnar WM29
HHH vs Lesnar Extreme Rules
HHH vs Axel Raw
HHH vs Axel Raw

:hhh2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TheBeastLesnar said:


> for me I think roman reigns will win breakout star of the year have you forgotten in survivor series that reigns eliminated 4 out of the 6 superstars in the opposing team


There was only 5 on the opposing team.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Stephanie's comments where so-so. Triple H's comment to Daniel Bryan during the contract signing should be on that list. I mean it got everyone riled up because he "buried" him.


Or HHHs comments to Edge in Toronto. Saying enough things bad about Edge to get a certain 14+ chant from the WWE Universe lol.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

AJ's without a doubt. Most memorable promo of the year for me. The only other one that should be on that list is Heyman's.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*



dxbender said:


> Or HHHs comments to Edge in Toronto. Saying enough things bad about Edge to get a certain 14+ chant from the WWE Universe lol.


That too.

I really wish we could have seen a feud between Heel HHH and face Edge. The shoot promos would have been epic.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

:bryan3


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



RandomLurker said:


> It's fun to just say things.


Do you see anyone disputing the fact that the WHC is on the same level as Orton's WWE Championship in this match?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Personally even though they're 'Superstars' and not a 'Superstar' I would pick The Shield. I mean Kayfabe wise they have been practically the most dominant force for the past year, They took out The Undertaker, defeated Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, Cena, kane, Bryan and countless others all year. And non-kayfabe they've been having absolute amazing matches every week and every PPV.


----------



## tawjr80 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Slammys*

Hey guys,
Me and a buddy of mine did a podcast on this upcoming Monday's Slammy awards. Take a listen, tell us what you think
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPoXu6CvXTE


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Slammys*

Opened link, saw it was 40 minutes long, said "Hell no," and closed tab.

Nice try though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you see anyone disputing the fact that the WHC is on the same level as Orton's WWE Championship in this match?


I dispute it. The WWE Title is far, far above the WHC, Cena having a couple matches with ADR on ppvs doesn't change that.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



checkcola said:


> I dispute it. The WWE Title is far, far above the WHC, Cena having a couple matches with ADR on ppvs doesn't change that.


I get that, but in this match it's the guy holding the WHC that matters. If Cena wins at TLC I don't think anyone will say it was a disgrace that the WHC went over the WWE Championship.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Insult Of The Year*

*AJ,AJ,AJ,AJ* Seriously though. What she said wasn't even an insult, IT WAS THE TRUTH!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

> "LOL!" Moment of the Year (presenters: Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
> 
> The Rock Concert at the 20th Anniversary of Raw
> Vickie Guerrero is fired as Raw GM
> ...


This is an easy one: The Rock.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Didn't you go to school?  69% is a D+


no I'm pretty sure it's a B due to the fact that I'm not in the American system of education


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

dxbender said:


> Why are we merging slammy awards threads? The other threads have polls, the whole point is to see who people think will win then we can compare with the actual wwe voting.


Because the threads are clogging up the entire Raw section. I'm leaving the MOTY and SOTY with their own threads because they're the 2 most talked about ones. The rest can go in here otherwise we'll end up with 7 or however many threads on the go when they can all be discussed in the same place.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



krai999 said:


> no I'm pretty sure it's a B due to the fact that I'm not in the American system of education


Which system are you in bro?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

you could at least have them up till mondays so see how the community voted :c


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you see anyone disputing the fact that the WHC is on the same level as Orton's WWE Championship in this match?


No, but I don't see people that even cares. What you wrote made it seem like it's some general consensus that the status of the WHC is a really big plus for Cena. My reaction to everything so far is "about time they unify the two world titles" as opposed to "my viewing experience was surely enhanced because of the status of the WHC before and during Cena's reign, therefore Superstar of the Year"


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



RandomLurker said:


> No, but I don't see people that even cares. What you wrote made it seem like it's some general consensus that the status of the WHC is a really big plus for Cena. My reaction to everything so far is "about time they unify the two world titles" as opposed to "my viewing experience was surely enhanced because of the status of the WHC before and during Cena's reign, therefore Superstar of the Year"


Winning the WHC was just one of the reasons why he should be superstar of the year. My point is that the moment Cena won the WHC we all looked at the title differently. It went from being a "mid card title" to "oh look, Cena has the WHC title now." The credibility of the title was enhanced.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Unbelievable, no Punk/Cena, Punk/Brock or Bryan/Cena fpalm

Anyone think they just want Taker to get the award for some reason or another?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> you could at least have them up till mondays so see how the community voted :c


I wouldn't worry about it. I'm pretty sure somebody will come along and make a thread when all the mods are offline and you can have your votes there .


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Insult of the Year: Zebs (Brocks insults to Punk in that vid were the best though)
Didn't find any of the LOL moments funny.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

I can't believe people think Cena is going to win this award. There is no story at all in HBK handing the slammy over to Cena and then leaving. That would be a waste of Shawn's services.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

Bryan is a nobrainer. Anything else would be stupid.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

The lack of Punk/Lesnar at Summerslam and Y2J/RVD at RAW disturbs me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

The Hunter hate is pretty silly here. Last couple of pages criticizing the Extreme Rules cage match being on the list, which is honestly a good match, but not much complaining about Rock/Cena, which was shit. Honestly, there's nothing about Rock/Cena which is good. They fight a little, then start trading finishers for 12 minutes. By the time Cena hit like the 5th Attitude Adjustment the fans had quit caring.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

I may literally vomit if Rock vs Cena wins, that was just awful in many, many ways and the crowd didn't care for the match at all. Undertaker vs Punk is the only match on the list that was decent.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*

Taker/Punk was the best WWE match this year. 

Lesnar VS Punk was a good match but had zero meaning and zero impact.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy shit. 

How the hell is Lesnar/Punk not nominated for match of the year!?

It was BY FAR the best match of the year and nothing else came close. 

Two of the matches that are nominated sucked (Rock/Cena and HHH/Lesnar)

Taker/Punk will likely win as a sympathy vote to Undertaker. The match was good, but nothing great. 

This is madness.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



JohnnyC55 said:


> Taker/Punk was the best WWE match this year.
> 
> Lesnar VS Punk was a good match but *had zero meaning and zero impact.*


I disagree. Punk/Lesnar started with Punk/Heyman. Best friends that turned into Heyman sicking his animal on his former friend after his friend didn't want to be a client. The feud actually wrote itself, going back to 2005/6 (forget when Punk actually got there), and Heyman was the guy that got close to Punk, saw something in him that no one else did. When ECW was rebooted, Heyman got Punk to himself. Then of course Heyman rejoined Punk on television last year when Punk turned. Then Punk returned in June and they slowly planted the seeds for Heyman to turn on Punk, culminated at MITB, when Heyman cost Punk the briefcase. 

You could argue that Punk/Taker actually had no meaning since it was just a random feud that while it was very good, it was just another streak match. Punk/Taker didn't have personal history, besides the WHC program in 2009, which was just Taker taking the belt back from the dirty heel Punk. 

I thought the build to both matches were good, and both matches were great, just that I felt Punk/Brock was the better match.


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*

orton should win but if they're gonna do bryan vs hbk then bryan


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

HAHAHAHA

Cena vs Rock and Triple H vs Lesnar nominated for MOTY

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> I'd like to make a legit comparison:
> 
> *AJ Lee:*
> 
> ...


Still waiting to see if anyone can make an accurate defense for AJ against these points other than just "It's AJ and she's popular and the greatest diva of all time therefore she deserves to win/The Bellas are whores and are dating top superstars so they don't deserve it"


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> Still waiting to see if anyone can make an accurate defense for AJ against these points other than just "It's AJ and she's popular and the greatest diva of all time therefore she deserves to win/The Bellas are whores and are dating top superstars so they don't deserve it"


I guess nobody has replied because it's total biased garbage. You're crediting the Bellas for being there so that AJ could cut a promo on them? :lol Come on.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> I disagree. Punk/Lesnar started with Punk/Heyman. Best friends that turned into Heyman sicking his animal on his former friend after his friend didn't want to be a client. The feud actually wrote itself, going back to 2005/6 (forget when Punk actually got there), and Heyman was the guy that got close to Punk, saw something in him that no one else did. When ECW was rebooted, Heyman got Punk to himself. Then of course Heyman rejoined Punk on television last year when Punk turned. Then Punk returned in June and they slowly planted the seeds for Heyman to turn on Punk, culminated at MITB, when Heyman cost Punk the briefcase.


I thought Heyman's betrayal of Punk was poor to begin with. He lightly hit Punk with a ladder a few times... and that was it.

Basically all Brock was in the match was Heyman's slave fighting his battles. Even when Brock won, what was gained? He left the next day and it was never spoken of again.

This isn't just a problem with Brock/Punk, it's a problem with most matches in WWE.


----------



## growell (Oct 14, 2013)

Bo eye.


----------



## growell (Oct 14, 2013)

good.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



x78 said:


> I guess nobody has replied because it's total biased garbage. You're crediting the Bellas for being there so that AJ could cut a promo on them? :lol Come on.


Without The Bellas and without Total Divas, AJ would never have cut that promo. As I said, look at her promo against Kaitlyn the week of Payback, did that promo have the same effect as her Total Diva one? I certainly didn't see anyone call that promo a pipebomb, but that was as good of a promo as she would have been able to cut on one diva. Do you think AJ could've cut that same promo against just Natalya? And would people have been blowing up as much as they did if the promo was just AJ burying Natalya's career? Part of the reason why AJ's promo worked was because people on the internet saw The Bellas as "everything that's wrong with the division" and everything that AJ said were things that they've all said about The Bellas. Let me ask you, when AJ cut that promo, who were you thinking about the most while she was talking? Natalya and Naomi or The Bellas and Eva Marie?

But aside from that, what else on there is wrong? Did The Bellas not do any of the things listed there? Did AJ accomplish much more than what was listed on there?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> Still waiting to see if anyone can make an accurate defense for AJ against these points other than just "It's AJ and she's popular and the greatest diva of all time therefore she deserves to win/*The Bellas are whores and are dating top superstars so they don't deserve it"*


Which is funny considering AJ is dating Punk.

They can't refute your points. You basically buried AJ and her fans have no idea how to respond.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> -Return in March (first divas since Sable to ever make a full time return to the WWE), started a feud with the Funkadactyls, got a Wrestlemania match (although cancelled).


What does them making a full time return have to do with anything. Also I bet most people didn't even notice their absence or return, and I'm one of them. No one remembers their feud and their 8 man wrestle mania match, which would've been crappy filler anyway was canceled but this brings up a good point that AJ was the only diva to make an appearance at Wrestlemania.



> They wrestled more matches than any of the other divas through June when Nikki got injured.


I don't know if this is true but AJ has probably wrestled the most matches this year, for the past 5 months every divas match has been "AJ vs *insert random diva here* or AJ on commentary. AJ also had the divas moty with Kaitlyn at Payback.



> They were the standout stars of Total Divas.


Irrelevant, Total Divas adds no viewers to RAW



> They started a feud with Natalya in July to promote Total Divas and gained two Summerslam matches (both on the card and on the preshow).


Promoting Total Divas is a bad thing and no one even remembers this match. 



> If it wasn't for them, AJ would never have been able to cut that pipebomb promo (just look at her promo against Kaitlyn before Payback, that didn't get nearly the reaction this one did).


This is retarded, should we also give AJ's mother credit since she "would never have been able to cut that pipe bomb promo" with out her



> Brie started standing out on her own. She quickly became one of the best wrestlers in the division (i dare anyone to argue that fact). She had matches with AJ 3 PPV's in a row and was involved with Daniel Bryan in a main event storyline for a short time.


No Brie is still terrible in the ring and didn't touch AJ with her drop kick the week before last. AJ's had more PPVs matches than her and everyone complained about what a terrible actress Brie was for the short time she was in the main event scene.



> Nikki came back and was just as good in the ring as Brie. She went on to have the standout performance at Survivor Series, eliminating the most divas and pulling out the most impressive moves.


These are opinions and no one would know what you're talking about.



> Then if we compare their success outside of the WWE as well: They made the most impact of any of the Total Divas. They were the ones who got the most attention from the media, are seen doing the most promotional work, and making the most appearances. Nikki was asked to be a judge at the Miss USA contest and they have appeared on several other television shows since.


All of this is irrelevant and has nothing to do with wrestling.



> So when you make a real comparison instead of basing this off names, The Bellas had a bigger year. However AJ will win simply because she's AJ.


Stupid post.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> What does them making a full time return have to do with anything. Also I bet most people didn't even notice their absence or return, and I'm one of them. No one remembers their feud and their 8 man wrestle mania match, which would've been crappy filler anyway was canceled but this brings up a good point that AJ was the only diva to make an appearance at Wrestlemania.


Everything you said is an opinion, just because you didn't like it or notice it doesn't mean that the fact doesn't exist. And if we're applying your same opinion to your argument, no one remembers AJ standing outside making faces during the Wrestlemania match... hell most people don't even remember the actual tag team match. Either way, this argument is invalid.



> I don't know if this is true but AJ has probably wrestled the most matches this year, for the past 5 months every divas match has been "AJ vs *insert random diva here* or AJ on commentary. AJ also had the divas moty with Kaitlyn at Payback.


Look it up on the Internet Wrestling Database, The Bellas have wrestled more matches this year than AJ. Okay, I'll give you AJ's Payback match. Brie has had just as good matches against AJ as well. If we wanna get technical, the Night of Champions match is also going to be in WWE's Best Matches of 2013 DVD, and if you rewatch that match, Brie did the most work of anyone else in that match.



> Irrelevant, Total Divas adds no viewers to RAW


In that case, everything AJ has done this year is irrelevant because her segments this year haven't drawn any viewers either. In fact while she was with Dolph Ziggler I recall all his segments losing viewers every week. Her pipebomb promo lost viewers so I guess that's irrelevant. Her filler matches lost viewers so I guess that's irrelevant too right? If you want to use this argument, it applies just as much to AJ as it does Total Divas.



> Promoting Total Divas is a bad thing and no one even remembers this match.


Opinions. Just because you feel a certain way about something doesn't mean it doesn't exist or that other people don't feel the opposite. You can't counter a point with an opinion. But if you wanna use opinions as an argument, everyone online after SummerSlam said that the Brie/Natalya match was the better of the two divas matches on that show.



> This is retarded, should we also give AJ's mother credit since she "would never have been able to cut that pipe bomb promo" with out her


Again, look at her promo against Kaitlyn before Payback, that was as good of a promo as she would have been able to cut against a single diva. People would not have cared as much about that promo if she was trying to cut the same promo on just Natalya and Naomi. I ask you, when she cut that promo who did you think she was talking about? Naomi and Natalya or The Bellas and Eva Marie?



> No Brie is still terrible in the ring and didn't touch AJ with her drop kick the week before last. AJ's had more PPVs matches than her and everyone complained about what a terrible actress Brie was for the short time she was in the main event scene.


I could easily list the number of botches AJ made this year, I can bet you it's more than The Bellas this year. People complained about AJ being a terrible actress during her main event run last year too, opinions don't mean anything. Like I said earlier, if you were to make a legit comparison between the wrestling style of The Bellas and AJ you would see they're not much different. The way AJ wrestles right now is nearly exactly how The Bellas wrestled as heels. The way The Bellas wrestle as faces is similar to the way AJ wrestled as a face. Don't believe me? Okay, name me 5 moves that AJ does that The Bellas have never done then.



> These are opinions and no one would know what you're talking about.


Funny because you're trying to counter my points using your own opinions. So are you saying that Nikki didn't eliminate the most divas in Survivor Series? Was she not the sole survivor two nights in a row? Has she not been pulling out the most new moves of any of the other divas? This isn't just something that only I am able to see. If you pay attention to their matches and compare them to the work that the others divas are doing you would be able to tell that they are just as good if not better.



> All of this is irrelevant and has nothing to do with wrestling.


Actually in the WWE this is more valuable than just the wrestling. They already have the wrestling highlights but they also have more than that now. Very few wrestlers are ever able to get the kind of mainstream attention that The Bellas have been getting, that type of success counts just as much as anything to their wrestling careers.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> Everything you said is an opinion, just because you didn't like it or notice it doesn't mean that the fact doesn't exist. And if we're applying your same opinion to your argument, no one remembers AJ standing outside making faces during the Wrestlemania match... hell most people don't even remember the actual tag team match. Either way, this argument is invalid.


Well the fact is AJ's the only diva to make an appearance at Wrestle mania.





> Look it up on the Internet Wrestling Database, The Bellas have wrestled more matches this year than AJ. Okay, I'll give you AJ's Payback match. Brie has had just as good matches against AJ as well. If we wanna get technical, the Night of Champions match is also going to be in WWE's Best Matches of 2013 DVD, and if you rewatch that match, Brie did the most work of anyone else in that match.


That database said AJ had 195 matches this year while Brie had 161 and Nikki 130. AJ has also had the most ppv matches and why are you bringing up a match AJ was also in to compliment Brie.




> In that case, everything AJ has done this year is irrelevant because her segments this year haven't drawn any viewers either. In fact while she was with Dolph Ziggler I recall all his segments losing viewers every week. Her pipebomb promo lost viewers so I guess that's irrelevant. Her filler matches lost viewers so I guess that's irrelevant too right? If you want to use this argument, it applies just as much to AJ as it does Total Divas.


No, Brie Bella vs Natalya which was also in that quarter hourly lost viewers but the pipe bomb gained viewers
http://www.heartbreakers.me/index.php?topic=2612.0


> Within the quarter-hours, it's worth noting that A.J. Lee's brief "worked shoot" promo on "Total Divas" drew the most-watched minute of the show prior to the over-run segment.


Now Total Divas is a reality show and unrelated to wrestling and it adds no viewers to RAW, which is why its irrelevant to this discussion about wrestling



> Opinions. Just because you feel a certain way about something doesn't mean it doesn't exist or that other people don't feel the opposite. You can't counter a point with an opinion. But if you wanna use opinions as an argument, everyone online after SummerSlam said that the Brie/Natalya match was the better of the two divas matches on that show.


Well I made an opinion because your facts were irrelevant. AJs had more ppv matches, why are you bringing up random matches of Brie.





> Again, look at her promo against Kaitlyn before Payback, that was as good of a promo as she would have been able to cut against a single diva. People would not have cared as much about that promo if she was trying to cut the same promo on just Natalya and Naomi. I ask you, when she cut that promo who did you think she was talking about? Naomi and Natalya or The Bellas and Eva Marie?


Again, this is retarded, should we also give AJ's mother credit.





> I could easily list the number of botches AJ made this year, I can bet you it's more than The Bellas this year. People complained about AJ being a terrible actress during her main event run last year too, opinions don't mean anything. Like I said earlier, if you were to make a legit comparison between the wrestling style of The Bellas and AJ you would see they're not much different. The way AJ wrestles right now is nearly exactly how The Bellas wrestled as heels. The way The Bellas wrestle as faces is similar to the way AJ wrestled as a face. Don't believe me? Okay, name me 5 moves that AJ does that The Bellas have never done then.


Im not gonna look back at every match in the past I just know The Bellas are terrible and no one ranks them on the same level as AJ.





> Funny because you're trying to counter my points using your own opinions. So are you saying that Nikki didn't eliminate the most divas in Survivor Series? Was she not the sole survivor two nights in a row? Has she not been pulling out the most new moves of any of the other divas? This isn't just something that only I am able to see. If you pay attention to their matches and compare them to the work that the others divas are doing you would be able to tell that they are just as good if not better.


You think the kayfabe sequence of a match means something? And I haven't noticed their new moves all I know is they suck in the ring.





> Actually in the WWE this is more valuable than just the wrestling. They already have the wrestling highlights but they also have more than that now. Very few wrestlers are ever able to get the kind of mainstream attention that The Bellas have been getting, that type of success counts just as much as anything to their wrestling careers.


If it has nothing to do with wrestling it's irrelevant, RAW is about professional wrestling.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Superstar of the Year*



JTB33b said:


> I can't believe people think Cena is going to win this award. There is no story at all in HBK handing the slammy over to Cena and then leaving. That would be a waste of Shawn's services.


welcome to wwe


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> Well the fact is AJ's the only diva to make an appearance at Wrestle mania.


Okay but The Bellas were still schedules for a Wrestlemania match. It's not their fault Triple H is a spotlight hog that needs to have an hour long match every PPV.



> That database said AJ had 195 matches this year while Brie had 161 and Nikki 130. AJ has also had the most ppv matches and why are you bringing up a match AJ was also in to compliment Brie.


That's not 2013. AJ has had 42 matches this year. Brie has had 38 and Nikki's single matches count for 6 more.



> No, Brie Bella vs Natalya which was also in that quarter hourly lost viewers but the pipe bomb gained viewers


That is the only website that has those numbers. Every other website that reports those same ratings says differently. This is also the same dirtsheet that Eva Marie read that said they planned to make her John Cena's tag partner. I can also link a few points earlier this year where The Bellas have gained a good amount of viewers. I believe most of their matches in April-June gained hundreds of thousands of views.



> Now Total Divas is a reality show and unrelated to wrestling and it adds no viewers to RAW, which is why its irrelevant to this discussion about wrestling





> If it has nothing to do with wrestling it's irrelevant, RAW is about professional wrestling.


This is logic that only people like you who are obsessed with pure wrestling go by. The grand scheme of things, EVERYTHING matters. Total Divas is WWE programming just like Main Event and Saturday Morning Slam and everything else therefore it counts. Just because you don't like to think of it as a "Wrestling show" doesn't mean it's irrelevant.



> Well I made an opinion because your facts were irrelevant. AJs had more ppv matches, why are you bringing up random matches of Brie.


It wasn't a random match, you tried to discredit her Summerslam match and I was countering that point. AJ has only competed in 1 more PPV than The Bellas have, and if Their Wrestlemania match wasn't canceled, they'd be tied. Here's another fact, The Bellas are the only divas who were scheduled to compete at all the big 4 PPV's this year.



> Again, this is retarded, should we also give AJ's mother credit.


Well answer the question, if The Bellas weren't there and if Total Divas never existed, who would she have cut that promo on?



> Im not gonna look back at every match in the past I just know The Bellas are terrible and no one ranks them on the same level as AJ.


Exactly, you CAN'T counter this point. All you can do is say "No I know they suck because they do". AJ uses the same moves and the same psychology that The Bellas used as heels. The Bellas as faces now wrestle with the same (if not more) moves as AJ used to do as a face. Again, name any move AJ does and I can link you a match where The Bellas have done the same moves. You can try to ignore it all you want but that is a fact and I can back my point up with plenty of links, whereas as you can do is say "No you're wrong AJ is great The Bellas suck"



> You think the kayfabe sequence of a match means something? And I haven't noticed their new moves all I know is they suck in the ring.


Exactly, YOU don't notice it because you try not to. I can name you 5 moves that Nikki debuted in just this month alone: The Torture Rack, Squatting Fall Away Slam, Alabama Slam, Crucifix Head-scissors, and Tilt-A-Whirl Backbreaker. And seriously? "Kayfabe sequence of a match" do I need to explain how stupid that point is? You're basically saying no wrestling match matters. I guess none of AJ's victories this year matter either or her "kayfabe title reign". Funny because you just said "Wrestling is the only thing that matters" now you're saying details about wrestling matches are irrelevant.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> Okay but The Bellas were still schedules for a Wrestlemania match. It's not their fault Triple H is a spotlight hog that needs to have an hour long match every PPV.


A match so irrelevant it was canceled. The fact is they didn't appear.




> That's not 2013. AJ has had 42 matches this year. Brie has had 38 and Nikki's single matches count for 6 more.


So AJ's had more than both.




> This is logic that only people like you who are obsessed with pure wrestling go by. The grand scheme of things, EVERYTHING matters. Total Divas is WWE programming just like Main Event and Saturday Morning Slam and everything else therefore it counts. Just because you don't like to think of it as a "Wrestling show" doesn't mean it's irrelevant.


I suppose we should also give Vince the Superstar of The Year Award since he's really helped WWE out the most this year. No that's retarded, because he didn't do it in a professional wrestling related way. Total Divas is irrelevant to the discussion.




> It wasn't a random match, you tried to discredit her Summerslam match and I was countering that point. AJ has only competed in 1 more PPV than The Bellas have, and if Their Wrestlemania match wasn't canceled, they'd be tied. Here's another fact, The Bellas are the only divas who were scheduled to compete at all the big 4 PPV's this year.


I discredited it because it was irrelevant and I didn't understand your point of bringing it up since AJ's had more ppg matches this year I can only assume you meant the match was impressive or something, and if that's not the case, I still don't know why you brought it up.And AJ has competed in 2 more ppv matches than them and after TLC, the final ppv of the year it will be 3.




> Well answer the question, if The Bellas weren't there and if Total Divas never existed, who would she have cut that promo on?


This is so retarded, now answer the question, do you think AJs mother should also get credit.




> Exactly, you CAN'T counter this point. All you can do is say "No I know they suck because they do". AJ uses the same moves and the same psychology that The Bellas used as heels. The Bellas as faces now wrestle with the same (if not more) moves as AJ used to do as a face. Again, name any moves. You can try to ignore it all you want but that is a fact and I can back my point up with plenty of links, whereas as you can do is say "No you're wrong AJ is great The Bellas suck"
> Exactly, YOU don't notice it because you try not to. I can name you 5 moves that Nikki debuted in just this month alone: The Torture Rack, Squatting Fall Away Slam, Alabama Slam, Crucifix Head-scissors, and Tilt-A-Whirl Backbreaker. And seriously? "Kayfabe sequence of a match" do I need to explain how stupid that point is? You're basically saying no wrestling match matters. I guess none of AJ's victories this year matter either or her "kayfabe title reign". Funny because you just said "Wrestling is the only thing that matters" now you're saying details about wrestling matches are irrelevant.


Have these "new moves", made the Bellas better wrestlers, I'd have to disagree, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> A match so irrelevant it was canceled. The fact is they didn't appear.


Every year since Wrestlemania 25 a match has either been cut short or left off the card completely due to the main events taking up too much time. This wasn't the first and it won't be the last match to be screwed because of the main events. The point is it was a scheduled match at Wrestlemania while AJ was just managing.



> So AJ's had more than both.


She's only had 4 more than Brie and she was around 3 months before they came back. However, according to your own points none of AJ's "kayfabe accomplishments" matter anyway.



> I suppose we should also give Vince the Superstar of The Year Award since he's really helped WWE out the most this year. No that's retarded, because he didn't do it in a professional wrestling related way. Total Divas is irrelevant to the discussion.


It's irrelevant to you. It matters in reality. That's what you don't understand, you think the way you feel is the way things are when it's not. Total Divas is more successful than any of WWE's other C shows and that does matter. The amount of attention they're drawing outside of the WWE does matter. Just because people like you like to ignore these details doesn't mean it's not relevant. I guarentee if it was AJ doing all this stuff you'd be on here saying "Look at all the great things she's doing outside WWE! She's so popular! This is why she deserves to be champion forever!" 



> I discredited it because it was irrelevant and I didn't understand your point of bringing it up since AJ's had more ppg matches this year I can only assume you meant the match was impressive or something, and if that's not the case, I still don't know why you brought it up.And AJ has competed in 2 more ppv matches than them and after TLC, the final ppv of the year it will be 3.


I was listing their accomplishments this year, Brie had a singles match on the second biggest PPV of the year, that's an accomplishment. You can't discredit a fact like that. You can say it sucked and whatever but all that is is an opinion, an opinion that many others disagree with btw. Slammys aren't based on opinions their based on accomplishments. CM Punk had one of the longest WWE title reigns of all time, just because some people think his reign sucked doesn't discredit that accomplishment.

No AJ has only had 1 PPV match more than The Bellas so far.
The Bellas: Summerslam, NOC, Bragging Rights, Hell in a Cell, Survivor Series (should have been on Wrestlemania)
AJ: Payback, Summerslam, NOC, Bragging Rights, Hell in a Cell, Survivor Series

But again, you just said "kayfabe accomplishments" don't matter so are you now trying to say the number of PPV's she was given matters now? And why are you acting like if just because she's a couple numbers ahead that makes her better?



> This is so retarded, now answer the question, do you think AJs mother should also get credit.


Once again, you avoid the question. It's a legit point. AJ would never have been able to cut that same promo on any of the other divas. If she was sitting there calling Natalya an irrelevant barbie doll who only got famous because of her family no one would be as impressed, in fact most people would disagree with her promo if she was cutting it on someone like Naomi and Natalya.



> Have these "new moves", made the Bellas better wrestlers, I'd have to disagree, so it doesn't matter.


Exactly, all you can do is say "No they suck" you aren't able to prove your point because you don't have a legit point. You can say The Bellas suck all you want but if you can't even make a legit point as to why they suck all you're doing is talking. BTW Do you wanna know how many wrestling moves AJ has done this entire year? She's done a total of 8 wrestling moves in the entire year of 2013, not counting restholds, slaps, and kicks. If you're seriously saying that's "a million miles ahead" of any diva then I guess John Cena really is the GOAT.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> Every year since Wrestlemania 25 a match has either been cut short or left off the card completely due to the main events taking up too much time. This wasn't the first and it won't be the last match to be screwed because of the main events. The point is it was a scheduled match at Wrestlemania while AJ was just managing.


They didn't appear.




> She's only had 4 more than Brie and she was around 3 months before they came back. However, according to your own points none of AJ's "kayfabe accomplishments" matter anyway.


Number of matches aren't kayfabe accomplishments. AJ's had the most airtime and that's a serious point as to why she's diva of the year.




> It's irrelevant to you. It matters in reality. That's what you don't understand, you think the way you feel is the way things are when it's not. Total Divas is more successful than any of WWE's other C shows and that does matter. The amount of attention they're drawing outside of the WWE does matter. Just because people like you like to ignore these details doesn't mean it's not relevant. I guarentee if it was AJ doing all this stuff you'd be on here saying "Look at all the great things she's doing outside WWE! She's so popular! This is why she deserves to be champion forever!"


I wouldn't say any of that because it's stupid. Total Divas is not related to wrestling and saying Bellas deserves to be diva of the year because of it is as stupid as saying Vince McMahon or a sponsor should be considered for superstar of the year since they helped the wwe company a lot. It must be professional wrestling related.




> I was listing their accomplishments this year, Brie had a singles match on the second biggest PPV of the year, that's an accomplishment. You can't discredit a fact like that. You can say it sucked and whatever but all that is is an opinion, an opinion that many others disagree with btw.


AJ also had a match on the card so I don't know why you brought it up if you're trying to name ways she's superior to AJ.



> No AJ has only had 1 PPV match more than The Bellas so far.
> The Bellas: Summerslam, NOC, Bragging Rights, Hell in a Cell, Survivor Series (should have been on Wrestlemania)
> AJ: Payback, Summerslam, NOC, Bragging Rights, Hell in a Cell, Survivor Series


Wtf, there was no Bragging Rights this year. Anyway it's
AJ Lee: Payback, MITB, Summerslam, NOC, Battleground, HITC, SS and soon TLC - 8
Bellas: Summerslam, NOC, Battleground, HITC, SS - 5




> Once again, you avoid the question. It's a legit point. AJ would never have been able to cut that same promo on any of the other divas. If she was sitting there calling Natalya an irrelevant barbie doll who only got famous because of her family no one would be as impressed, in fact most people would disagree with her promo if she was cutting it on someone like Naomi and Natalya.


This is so stupid.




> Exactly, all you can do is say "No they suck" you aren't able to prove your point because you don't have a legit point. You can say The Bellas suck all you want but if you can't even make a legit point as to why they suck all you're doing is talking. BTW Do you wanna know how many wrestling moves AJ has done this entire year? She's done a total of 8 wrestling moves in the entire year of 2013, not counting restholds, slaps, and kicks. If you're seriously saying that's "a million miles ahead" of any diva then I guess John Cena really is the GOAT.


If I bothered to look it up I'm sure I could disprove it, but yes wrestling ability or a wrestling match are subjective so the most anyone can do is say they suck. All I know is I always notice the Bellas botching and I've never heard anyone praise them for having a good or great match the way they do for Aj vs Kaitlyn.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> Number of matches aren't kayfabe accomplishments. AJ's had the most airtime and that's a serious point as to why she's diva of the year.


The point being, if the number of matches a person has had counts, The Bellas are just as deserving.



> I wouldn't say any of that because it's stupid. Total Divas is not related to wrestling and saying Bellas deserves to be diva of the year because of it is as stupid as saying Vince McMahon or a sponsor should be considered for superstar of the year since they helped the wwe company a lot. It must be professional wrestling related.


No it's different. Just because they don't have wrestling matches on the show doesn't mean it's not a wrestling show. It's a wrestling documentary and a show that draw more ratings than any of WWE's other programs and more than TNA. Regardless how you wanna put it, it's an accomplishment. It's success. Just because it doesn't pertain to wrestling matches doesn't mean it's not a success. You may not want to count it but it's still an advantage they have over AJ regardless.



> AJ also had a match on the card so I don't know why you brought it up if you're trying to name ways she's superior to AJ.


Yes and I listed AJ's SummerSlam match with Kaitlyn in her accomplishments as well. 



> Wtf, there was no Bragging Rights this year. Anyway it's
> AJ Lee: Payback, MITB, Summerslam, NOC, Battleground, HITC, SS and soon TLC - 8
> Bellas: Summerslam, NOC, Battleground, HITC, SS - 5


Just because she's had a couple more matches doesn't automatically make her better. The point is The Bellas still come close plus when you compare the runs this year they've had as much (if not more) defining moments as AJ. So regardless of opinion, based off the year they've had they're just as deserving of DIva of the Year as AJ is.



> This is so stupid.


Again the facts are there, all you have to do is compare her Kaitlyn promo to her Total Diva promo to see the difference. The person that a promo is being cut on makes a major difference.



> If I bothered to look it up I'm sure I could disprove it, but yes wrestling ability or a wrestling match are subjective so the most anyone can do is say they suck. All I know is I always notice the Bellas botching and I've never heard anyone praise them for having a good or great match the way they do for Aj vs Kaitlyn.


I have every divas match this year downloaded so I'm able to go back and count, that's how I know. The reason you don't notice it is because of perception. If The Bellas wrestled the same way AJ does you'd say they suck, if AJ wrestles the same way The Bellas do you'd praise her... in fact that's exactly what you're doing now. If you were to compare any AJ match this year to a Bella match from 2011-2012 you'd see it's the same style, same moves. If you compare what AJ did from 2011-2012 to what The Bellas do now you'd notice it's not that much different. That's the thing, I'm making a real comparison based off their moves and psychology while you're just saying "AJ is great The Bellas suck".


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

On commentary tonight AJ said if she doesn't win Total Diva of the Year "the fix is in." JBL asked, "From who?" AJ responded, "The Machine." I wonder if that was apart of the storyline or AJ truly speaking her mind. Either way she has the same mindset as most of her fans here: if she doesn't win it will be because of some type of conspiracy.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> The point being, if the number of matches a person has had counts, The Bellas are just as deserving.


How are they just as deserving when AJ's had more.





> No it's different. Just because they don't have wrestling matches on the show doesn't mean it's not a wrestling show. It's a wrestling documentary and a show that draw more ratings than any of WWE's other programs and more than TNA. Regardless how you wanna put it, it's an accomplishment. It's success. Just because it doesn't pertain to wrestling matches doesn't mean it's not a success. You may not want to count it but it's still an advantage they have over AJ regardless.


I didn't say it wasn't a success, it's just not professional wrestling so it means nothing in this discussion. 





> Just because she's had a couple more matches doesn't automatically make her better. The point is The Bellas still come close plus when you compare the runs this year they've had as much (if not more) defining moments as AJ. So regardless of opinion, based off the year they've had they're just as deserving of DIva of the Year as AJ is.


Well I disagree I can't even remember anything the Bellas did this year while AJ had her pipe bomb, moty with Kaitlyn and soon to be record breaking Title run. But it's your opinion they've had "just as many defining moments as AJ". It's just a minority opinion which is why AJ won the poll at 80% and will win the fan vote.





> Again the facts are there, all you have to do is compare her Kaitlyn promo to her Total Diva promo to see the difference. The person that a promo is being cut on makes a major difference.


This is the dumbest.





> I have every divas match this year downloaded so I'm able to go back and count, that's how I know. The reason you don't notice it is because of perception. If The Bellas wrestled the same way AJ does you'd say they suck, if AJ wrestles the same way The Bellas do you'd praise her... in fact that's exactly what you're doing now. If you were to compare any AJ match this year to a Bella match from 2011-2012 you'd see it's the same style, same moves. If you compare what AJ did from 2011-2012 to what The Bellas do now you'd notice it's not that much different. That's the thing, I'm making a real comparison based off their moves and psychology while you're just saying "AJ is great The Bellas suck".


I don't know if I believe you have all the divas matches downloaded when you didn't list AJ's MITB match on your list of their ppv matches but it's irrelevant, matches quality aren't facts and I'm gonna have to disagree with you if you say The Bellas are good in the ring.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> How are they just as deserving when AJ's had more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've taken your biased, delusional and creepy AJ fandom to a whole new level. Eugh.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Man, the poll has me stumped. Which is the best-smelling turd of them all?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If Brock/HHH win and Bret has to present the award to 4/10 HHH :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> How are they just as deserving when AJ's had more.


Because it's not just about who had more. Just to have that many despite not being champions is enough of an accomplishment.



> I didn't say it wasn't a success, it's just not professional wrestling so it means nothing in this discussion.


Slammys like this take EVERYTHING into consideration. So even if you wanted to discredit Total Divas as a wrestling accomplishment it still attributes in their favor when it comes to an award like this.



> Well I disagree I can't even remember anything the Bellas did this year while AJ had her pipe bomb, moty with Kaitlyn and soon to be record breaking Title run. But it's your opinion they've had "just as many defining moments as AJ". It's just a minority opinion which is why AJ won the poll at 80% and will win the fan vote.


This isn't about opinions. That's why I generated a list of their accomplishments to make a comparison. Whether or not you choose to acknowledge them is irrelevant, the point is the accomplishments and moments do exist. And when you compare, The Bellas had just as much going for them this year as AJ.



> I don't know if I believe you have all the divas matches downloaded when you didn't list AJ's MITB match on your list of their ppv matches but it's irrelevant, matches quality aren't facts and I'm gonna have to disagree with you if you say The Bellas are good in the ring.


Well if they're not good in the ring then neither is AJ. That's why you can't even list a thing AJ does in the ring that The Bellas don't.

Here's a short comparison I found a while back that has video highlights of The Bellas style compared to AJ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANdFopHu8lE#t=45s


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The way I see it, here's how they came up with the Match of the Year nominees:

- Cena/Rock 2 on there is purely political. No way in hell they were gonna have a MOTY category and not feature the Golden Boy, Cena. And they definitely wanted to have Rock on the list, too. Add to the fact it was Cena's biggest match of 2013, which he won, and there you go.
- Punk/Taker on there is obviously deserving. However, with there only being four choices, it meant they probably didn't wanna have Punk on here twice, meaning Punk/Lesnar at Summerslam was out.
- Lesnar/HHH is another political/exposure thing. They wanted to have Lesnar on here, but didn't wanna feature Punk twice. Seeing how Punk and HHH are the only guys Brock faced in 2013, they went with Hunter. And picking the ER match over Mania was probably a judgment call, what with Mania eating up half the nominees.

Hate that much of this list was created out of pure political reasons or because certain people needed to be spotlighted, but whatever. The Battleground tag match and Punk/Taker are more than deserving, and I'll be voting for the latter.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> Because it's not just about who had more. Just to have that many despite not being champions is enough of an accomplishment.


But AJ has had more.




> Slammys like this take EVERYTHING into consideration. So even if you wanted to discredit Total Divas as a wrestling accomplishment it still attributes in their favor when it comes to an award like this.


I don't think so, I think it's telling that "The Bellas" and "The Funkadactyls" are both one option and not "Naomi/Trinity" and "Cameron/Ariane" despite on the show the members being their own separate people but on RAW, The Funkadactyls are always together dancing and having matches, I think that shows these awards are about wrestling.





> This isn't about opinions. That's why I generated a list of their accomplishments to make a comparison. Whether or not you choose to acknowledge them is irrelevant, the point is the accomplishments and moments do exist. And when you compare, The Bellas had just as much going for them this year as AJ.


Its an opinion that those accomplishments were as great as AJ's, an opinion I harshly disagree with.





> Well if they're not good in the ring then neither is AJ. That's why you can't even list a thing AJ does in the ring that The Bellas don't.
> 
> Here's a short comparison I found a while back that has video highlights of The Bellas style compared to AJ:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANdFopHu8lE#t=45s


 Interesting vid but moves used aren't everything in a match, there's timing and execution and not botching etc and I'm sure AJ has different moves, The Black Widow and the behind choke she always does being a few. And AJ has moty while the Bellas don't.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

How is Daniel Bryan calling John Cena a parody of wrestling not on "Insult of the year"?


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> I don't think so, I think it's telling that "The Bellas" and "The Funkadactyls" are both one option and not "Naomi/Trinity" and "Cameron/Ariane" despite on the show the members being their own separate people but on RAW, The Funkadactyls are always together dancing and having matches, I think that shows these awards are about wrestling.


Because if they were separate then there would be 8 nominees, double what any of the others are. They'd also have to make separate highlights for each of them to go in the video package, which you know WWE editors will be too lazy to do. I can guarantee you Total Diva highlights will be in those packages as well, that's why Eva Marie is a nominee also.



> Its an opinion that those accomplishments were as great as AJ's, an opinion I harshly disagree with.


It's an opinion that they're better, it's not an opinion that those accomplishments exist.



> Interesting vid but moves used aren't everything in a match, there's timing and execution and not botching etc and I'm sure AJ has different moves, The Black Widow and the behind choke she always does being a few. And AJ has moty while the Bellas don't.


You might still be able to say AJ is better but to say she is the a GOAT and The Bellas are the worst when there's that many similarities is ridiculous. MOTY is debatable, however again, Brie has a MOTY in WWE's Best Matches of 2013 DVD coming out soon as well.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Gunnar II said:


> How is Daniel Bryan calling John Cena a parody of wrestling not on "Insult of the year"?


That was a pretty good insult, but until it was brought up today in this thread I had completely forgotten about it. Usually people in the IWC grab a hold of something and milk it to death. I'm surprised they didn't with this insult.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> Because if they were separate then there would be 8 nominees, double what any of the others are. They'd also have to make separate highlights for each of them to go in the video package, which you know WWE editors will be too lazy to do. I can guarantee you Total Diva highlights will be in those packages as well, that's why Eva Marie is a nominee also.


I don't think so. 




> It's an opinion that they're better, it's not an opinion that those accomplishments exist.


OK, you can call anything an accomplishment, I don't consider them as great as AJ's, going from the poll, most other agree.




> You might still be able to say AJ is better but to say she is the a GOAT and The Bellas are the worst when there's that many similarities is ridiculous. MOTY is debatable, however again, Brie has a MOTY in WWE's Best Matches of 2013 DVD coming out soon as well.


AJ has 2 matches on that DVD while Brie only has one, and Brie's one involves AJ so it's meaningless.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Match Of The Year*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> The Hunter hate is pretty silly here. Last couple of pages criticizing the Extreme Rules cage match being on the list, which is honestly a good match, but not much complaining about Rock/Cena, which was shit. Honestly, there's nothing about Rock/Cena which is good. They fight a little, then start trading finishers for 12 minutes. *By the time Cena hit like the 5th Attitude Adjustment the fans had quit caring.*


What are you talking about? People shit on Rock/Cena here all time, without little to no reasoning.

And lol at the bolded.



RDEvans said:


> I may literally vomit if Rock vs Cena wins, that was just awful in many, many ways and *the crowd didn't care for the match at all.* Undertaker vs Punk is the only match on the list that was decent.


unk2


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Gunnar II said:


> How is Daniel Bryan calling John Cena a parody of wrestling not on "Insult of the year"?


Because they don't want to be reminded that what Bryan said about their golden boy was true. Cena is very protected.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Slammy Nominees for Extreme Moment of the Year presented by Mick Foley:

Extreme Moment of the Year - The Shield power bombing Taker on Smackdown, Ryback spears John Cena through LED Light Board at Extreme Rules, Punk exacts vengeance on Paul Heyman at Hell In A Cell, & The Wyatt Family crush Kane at SummerSlam


Slammy Nominees for Fan Participation Award presented by The Primetime Players:

Fan Participation Award - Fandango-ing, Yes! Yes! Yes!, Let's go Cena/Cena Sucks!, & What's up


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JY57 said:


> Slammy Nominees for Fan Participation Award presented by The Primetime Players:
> 
> Fan Participation Award - Fandango-ing, Yes! Yes! Yes!, Let's go Cena/Cena Sucks!, & What's up


lol, sorta awkward that PTP are presenting an award for fan participation since their taunt requires fan participation and they're not nominated. Is "What's Up?" really that popular?

I wonder if they're doing one specific moment with the chants or just the chants overall. If it's overall then Bryan wins. If it's one specific moment, I'd think Fandango would win



I wonder why Samsung Smart TV are the only tvs compatible with the WWE App. Especially considering that basically every other big name TV company has smart tvs also..


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Slammy Nominees for Extreme Moment of the Year presented by Mick Foley:
> 
> Slammy Nominees for Fan Participation Award presented by The Primetime Players:
> 
> Fan Participation Award - Fandango-ing, Yes! Yes! Yes!, Let's go Cena/Cena Sucks!, & What's up


The fan who attacked Randy Orton at the house show in South Africa should win Fan Participation Award


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

dxbender said:


> lol, sorta awkward that PTP are presenting an award for fan participation since their taunt requires fan participation and they're not nominated. Is "What's Up?" really that popular?


I'd have thunk the Uso's would've gotten nominated over R-Truth, truth be told..


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

dxbender said:


> lol, sorta awkward that PTP are presenting an award for fan participation since their taunt requires fan participation and they're not nominated. Is "What's Up?" really that popular?
> 
> I wonder if they're doing one specific moment with the chants or just the chants overall. If it's overall then Bryan wins. If it's one specific moment, I'd think Fandango would win
> 
> ...


I dunno man, even in one instance, I don't think the Fandangoo-ing on the post-Mania RAW exceeds to YES!-ing that was by the entire crowd when Bryan who selected to face Cena at Summerslam. Just look at this.






:argh::ex:


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WWE gets 3.2 million dollars a month (800k per episode) from television rights fees from Total Divas. The show is in fact the MVP reason for this quarter making profit. Thus, the Bellas should win.

Only Cena's brand makes more money for the company.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That was a pretty good insult, but until it was brought up today in this thread I had completely forgotten about it. *Usually people in the IWC grab a hold of something and milk it to death. I'm surprised they didn't with this insult.*


We only do that when Punk says something.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Slammy Awards: Diva of the Year*



Ungratefulness said:


> Well the fact is AJ's the only diva to make an appearance at Wrestle mania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what level would that be exactly.:lmao


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone wonder why Big Show got nominated and not Del Rio?

I mean if you're going to push the guy to the moon at least have him as a nominee. 

What has Big Show done this year? He's like 0-5 in PPVs


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Beard of the Year Nominees:

Daniel Bryan
Damien Sandow
Zeb Coulter
The Wyatt Family


Trending Now #Hashtag of the Year Nominees:

* #BestForBusiness
* #BelieveInTheShield
* #FollowTheBuzzards
* #WeThePeople


This Is Awesome Moment of the Year Nominees (presented by Christian):

* Dolph Ziggler cashing in his briefcase
* Big Show knocking out Triple H
* Kofi Kingston leaping out of the ring at the Royal Rumble without being eliminated
* Daniel Bryan winning the WWE Title


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JY57 said:


> Beard of the Year Nominees:
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> Damien Sandow
> ...


If WWE Universe is voting for everything here, I wouldn't be surprised to see Daniel Bryan walk out with more Slammy Awards than titles he's had in WWE.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Del Rio should win. He was the champion for almost the entire year.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a feeling that some of these awards are just going to be award to people in storylines just so they can progress with them. Not because they actually deserved to win fpalm

Like how Daniel Bryan winning SOTY so he can have a confrontation with Shawn Michaels


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

updated the front page with all the awards including the ones that are www.com exclusive


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"What a Maneuver!" Award
Running knee strike (Daniel Bryan)
Black Widow (AJ Lee)
Spear (Roman Reigns)
*Cesaro Swing (Antonio Cesaro)*

Faction of the Year
*The Shield*
The Wyatt Family
The Real Americans
3MB

"You Still Got It!" (Best Superstar Return)
Rob Van Dam
Goldust
*The Bella Twins*
Bruno Sammartino
Chris Jericho

Couple of the Year
Triple H & Stephanie McMahon
Fandango & Summer Rae
Tyson Kidd & Natalya
*Daniel Bryan & Brie Bella*
John Cena & Nikki Bella
Naomi & Jimmy Uso

Tag Team of the Year
The Shield (Rollins & Reigns)
The Prime Time Players
The Usos
Cody Rhodes & Goldust
*The Real Americans*

Feat of Strength of the Year
*Antonio Cesaro swings The Great Khali*
Ryback Shell Shocks Mark Henry
The Shield Triple Powerbombs Big Show
Mark Henry pulls two trucks with his bare hands

"Say What?!" Quote of the Year
*"Paul, say somethin' stupid." - Brock Lesnar*
"Rise above THIS!" - Damien Sandow
"One stipulation: I'm in my boys' corner and I'll be your huckleberry all night long." - Dusty Rhodes
The "Paulcano" eruption

Best Dance Moves
Fandango
R-Truth
*Summer Rae*
The Funkadactyls
The Great Khali
"Miz-co Inferno"

Favorite Web Show
"WWE Inbox"
"30-Second Fury"
*"The JBL & Cole Show"*
"WWE Top 10"

Best Crowd of the Year
*Raw after WrestleMania 29 (East Rutherford, N.J.)*
WWE Payback (Chicago)
SummerSlam (Los Angeles)
Raw in England (London, Apr. 22)

Catchphrase of the Year
*"YES! YES! YES!"*
"That's What I Do"
"FAAAAAHHNNNN…DAAAAHHHHNNN…GO."
"Follow the Buzzards"
"We the People"


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Daniel Bryan&Shield should win most of the Slammy's this year.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL at the WWE wanting us to forget all about Bryan/Cena at Summerslam LOL they want us to forget that Bryan is the only guy that has been able to beat Cena lately even if he was injured lol which makes Bryan better than most on the roster because Cena even wins handicap matches injured.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I know it counts under the category, but there's not fucking way The Bellas should win Comeback of the Year. Goldust wins this hands down.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Stevie May said:


> The annual injured Christian slammy appearance.


I know right, it have become his legacy or something :ti


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know if the Slammys are rigged and if they only let us vote to feel like we participated, but for 'most dominant team', I voted 3MB for the lulz.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Daniel Bryan to take out many awards!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't believe Punk/Lesnar isn't nominated for MOTY.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

My picks:



*Superstar of the Year (presenter: Shawn Michaels)*

John Cena
Randy Orton
CM Punk
*Daniel Bryan*
Big Show
Brock Lesnar


*Diva of the Year (presenter: Eve)*

*AJ Lee*
The Bella Twins
The Funkadactyls
Natalya
Kaitlyn
Eva Marie


*Double-Cross of the Year (presenters: The Shield)*

Triple H Pedigrees Daniel Bryan allowing Randy Orton to win the WWE Title at SummerSlam
Shawn Michaels Superkicks Daniel Bryan at Hell in a Cell
*Mark Henry feigns retirement before attacking John Cena*
Paul Heyman betrays CM Punk at WWE Money in the Bank


*Match of the Year (presenter: Bret Hart)*

*Undertaker vs. CM Punk (WrestleMania 29)*
John Cena vs. The Rock (WrestleMania 29)
Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (Battleground)
Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar (Extreme Rules)


*Insult of the Year (presenter: The Miz)*

*Stephanie McMahon insults Big Show*
AJ goes off on "Total Divas"
Paul Heyman's insults toward CM Punk
Zeb Colter's insults


*"LOL!" Moment of the Year (presenters: Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)*

The Rock Concert at the 20th Anniversary of Raw
Vickie Guerrero is fired as Raw GM
Titus O'Neill throws up on JBL, Michael Cole, and Zeb Colter on SmackDown
The Great Khali and Jinder Mahal try to charm Santino's cobra on SmackDown

_*Neither, these all suck*_

*Extreme Moment of the Year (presenter: Mick Foley)*

*The Shield triple powerbombs The Undertaker on SmackDown*
Ryback spears John Cena through the LED Light Board at Extreme Rules
Punk exacts vengeance on Paul Heyman at Hell in a Cell
The Wyatts crush Kane at SummerSlam


*Fan Participation Award (presenters: The Prime Time Players)*

*Fandango-ing*
Yes! Yes! Yes!
Let’s go Cena/Cena sucks!
What’s up


*"This Is Awesome" Moment of the Year (presenter: Christian)*

*Dolph Ziggler cashes in his Money in the Bank contract*
Daniel Bryan wins the WWE Championship from Randy Orton at Night of Champions
Big Show knocks out Triple H
Kofi Kingston hops on a chair to stave off elimination in the Royal Rumble Match


*Beard of the Year (presenter: Santino Marella)*

Daniel Bryan
The Wyatt Family
*Damien Sandow*
Zeb Colter


*Breakout Star of the Year (presenter: John Laurinaitis)*

The Wyatt Family
Big E Langston
Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
*The Shield*

_(Why is Cody not nominated?)_

*Trending Now (Hashtag of the Year) (presenters: Cody Rhodes & Goldust)*

#BelieveInTheShield (The Shield)
#FollowTheBuzzards (The Wyatt Family)
*#BestForBusiness (The Authority)*
#WeThePeople (The Real Americans)


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Slammys are the unofficial start to the road to wrestlmania and should be revered... Shame on some of you


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> It's an opinion that they're better, it's not an opinion that those accomplishments exist.


Those are some achievements by the Bellas and all, but stuff like this completely negates any good they've done. 





But AJ's been stale as hell since her feud with Kaitlyn ended. Give her a proper feud please.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

:lmao @ Punk/Lesnar getting snubbed. Oh WWE.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE's announcing the winners on the APP and WWE.com kinda takes away from the winners. It would have be nice to see the winners of some of these awards accept on live television.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So these are the awards that will be voted on the WWE APP during RAW and presented live:


Match of the Year 
Superstar of the Year 
Diva of the Year
Double Cross of the Year
LOL! Moment of the Year 
Fan Participation of the Year
Insult of the Year
Extreme Moment of the Year

I was hoping for more awards during the show but I guess this is enough. 

Does anyone know if we will be able to vote for all of these at the same time, or will they only be available at certain parts during the show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lesnar/Punk isn't even a nominee for best match? WOW. That legit shocks me. I know it's WWE, and they're chockfull of mongs, but wow.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mister Claus said:


> Lesnar/Punk isn't even a nominee for best match? WOW. That legit shocks me. I know it's WWE, and they're chockfull of mongs, but wow.


The reason it's not nominated is because Brock will most likely show up when Taker/Punk is announced for MOTY. Brock is on the main image for the Slammy's on wwe.com


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It seems very odd that Punk vs Lesnar isn't a MOTY candidate, something interesting could be going down on Raw.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

All of the "swing and a miss" matches aren't nominated! they must have really hated Summerslam lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't put any stock into Brock's photo being used. He likely won't show up until late January at the earliest.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The reason it's not nominated is because Brock will most likely show up when Taker/Punk is announced for MOTY. Brock is on the main image for the Slammy's on wwe.com


So he'll show up when a match he had nothing to do with? That doesn't make sense. Of course, you might be right, but it's still silly to not nominate a potential MOTY winner just so Brock can show up for another match he had nothing to do with.

So basically it's Brock saying "You had the Match of the Year this year with Punk, but I'm gonna have a better match with you next WM?"

Yeah, that doesn't sound like Brock at all.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I would rather Brock wait until the royal rumble. He comes in as a surprise entry, eliminates a bunch of midcarders and then Taker eliminates him setting up their WM match.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The reason it's not nominated is because Brock will most likely show up when Taker/Punk is announced for MOTY. Brock is on the main image for the Slammy's on wwe.com


I was gonna say that would make
Sense But Taker isn't there 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Breakout Star of The Year, "This Is Awesome" Moment, Trending Now Hashtag of the Year, & Beard of the Year will be revealed on the WWE App Slammy Pre-Show at 4:30 p.m. PT / 7:30 p.m. ET


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-12-09/how-to-vote-2013-slammy-awards-on-wwe-app-26168857

the main awards (SuperStar of The Year, Match of the Year, Diva of the Year, Extreme Moment of the Year, LOL Moment of The Year, Double Cross of the Year, Insult of the Year, & Fan Participation of the Year) can be voted on the APP starting at 5 PT / 8 ET.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i miss the Slammys being an award show with their true personalities and them hanging out together..instead now its just apart of Raw with all of them in character.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Go...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Of course not.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Well, if HHH wins the MOTY award, or AJ doesn't win Diva of the year, then we'll find out won't we


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

*I really don't get it.

Some people say its fixed for storyline purposes, but is it illegal to have people vote online and just disregard their vote?
Or...because we are not paying to vote, does that change the rules in the terms and conditions?

Or another option, do they have storylines ready to use for each outcome of the award polls?*


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

They don't care which of their handpicked nominees wins. Just like satan wouldn't care who won if you got to vote for either bin Laden or Saddam Hussein to be your cuddle buddy.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

rigged as fuck..Look at last years awards when Cena won the Superstar of the year when he had one of the most horrible kayfabe-wise years..


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

They told us it wasn't rigged


so it's rigged.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Diva of the Year will be the award to tell you if it's rigged or not.

For crying out loud AJ Lee won a poll on wwe.com a few weeks back saying she should be the face of WWE over people like Cena, Punk, Bryan and Orton. If she wins that type of poll, over those men, she sure as hell is going to beat the other women.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Jericho said in an interview pretty much that it wasn't rigged. It was his first RAW back, and it was him, Orton and somebody else who were the choices to face someone, and the producers were sure Orton would be picked and they were planning the match out because they were that confident, whereas Jericho was sure he'd be picked - and he was. He said the producers were left puzzled, or something.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

It's rigged if AJ loses.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



D.B. CooperClaus said:


> Diva of the Year will be the award to tell you if it's rigged or not.
> 
> For crying out loud AJ Lee won a poll on wwe.com a few weeks back saying she should be the face of WWE over people like Cena, Punk, Bryan and Orton. If she wins that type of poll, over those men, she sure as hell is going to beat the other women.


A wwe.com poll .:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



JamesK said:


> rigged as fuck..Look at last years awards when Cena won the Superstar of the year when he had one of the most horrible kayfabe-wise years..


That doesn't even come close to proving it's rigged, just shows that the average voter on these things is a Cena fan. I'm not sure if you've ever noticed, but when watching WWE clips on youtube and reading the comments there, when looking at WWE related fb pages and reading the posts there, and when checking out WWE.com, one must ultimately draw the conclusion that the Cenation is alive and well. Cena winning last year, in all its travesty, actually made me believe that it's NOT rigged.

End of the day, I don't know. I think it's not rigged, and I think that often it's just set up so whichever option wins, they have a next step planned. 
Much like when the options for a match are a tables match, a streetfight or a falls count anywhere match. They can pretty much agree to the same spots up front, and then figure out the exact ending based on the vote, no need to rig that if you ask me.

End of the day, I can't PROVE that it's not rigged, or that it IS infact rigged. Neither can anyone here. All I can do is look at the poll results, and based off those state "I think it isn't rigged". Or you know, the opposite. But I simply decided to go with "not rigged till PROVEN otherwise". 
And a vote that doesn't go as predicted simply isn't proof, alas.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

It's the WWE. Everything's a work.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Hard to answer. It does seem like WWE would rig the polls because it's something they would do. On the other hand, wrestling fans can be real idiots at times. Kind've like the people who vote for MTV Movie awards. I remember one year Twilight fucking won everything, and it came out the same year as The Dark Knight. I mean seriously, only idiots would pick Twilight over The Dark Knight. But I'd say it could be the same in WWE's case, judging by the fans on facebook.

Really interested in seeing the MOTY candidate. Cena/Bryan or Punk/Lesnar at Summerslam would be the popular choices I think.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



Waffelz said:


> Jericho said in an interview pretty much that it wasn't rigged. It was his first RAW back, and it was him, Orton and somebody else who were the choices to face someone, and the producers were sure Orton would be picked and they were planning the match out because they were that confident, whereas Jericho was sure he'd be picked - and he was. He said the producers were left puzzled, or something.







Somewhere in there, I think.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Yes that AJ thing is accurate. Funnily enough even AJ said it on Smack down, its rigged if she doesn't win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

*The AJ white knights are hilarious. 

Is it rigged? I don't know. I don't care... I just assume everything in wrestling is a work. *


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

A scripted tv show rigging a bunch of meaningless awards? Never!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



e1987p said:


> A wwe.com poll .:lmao


Which is different from WWE App voting, how?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

It's still real to me, damnit!


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Watch out when Brie Bella wins diva of the year award.

The nominees are

Natalya

Naomi

Brie Bella

Eve

Aj Lee

(drumroll please)

Natalya - 20%

Naomi - 20%

Brie Bella - 33%

Eve - 11%

Aj lee - 16%

:lawler BRIE BELLAA!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

*If WWE wanted Brie to win they would have put the title on her a long time ago.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

All the polls in WWE are rigged.


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

The Slammys, and the on air polls during RAW aren't fixed. Lots of ex writers (Court Bauer I'm pretty sure being one of them) mentioned that there had been times that the WWE thought one person was winning and built the segment around it, and then someone else legit won and things had to be rebooked on the fly.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

It's not rigged voting wise, but it's rigged choice wise. Apparently a lot of people consider punk vs Lesnar to be the wwe match of the year, but they left that off because apparently punk can't have a better match with Brock Lesnar than triple h did, and punk vs undertaker had to be on there. ...so there's that...


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



jarrelka said:


> Watch out when Brie Bella wins diva of the year award.
> 
> The nominees are
> 
> ...


Brie can't win, she's disqualified.

Brie is a man, baby, yeah. Confirmed on Springer so it must be true


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

They arent rigged you have to realize that 90% of the people voting are obese stay at home moms and 9 year olds 

knowing wwe fans big show will probably win superstar of the year


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

Depends on if we give them the outcomes they want or not


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

If it wasn't rigged then it would be a popularity contest and none of the heels would win. Because whenever you want to admit it or not the casual fanbase is way bigger than the internet smarks fanbase.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

It's hard to say tbh, I don't think it is, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



General Aladeen said:


> All the polls in WWE are rigged.


by wwe??

if that were the case why did jericho beat hhh in a "who is the better wrestler poll" by 95% to 5% http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1102/566964/fans-pick-chris-jericho-over-triple-h/

why did hulk hogan and sting win their respective polls at noc even though both were under contract to tna at the time, hhh finishing last in the 5 candidates for best wwe champion of all time  http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/278...ight-of-champions-jim-ross-comments-on-rumors


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



Fortitude said:


> I really don't get it.
> 
> Some people say its fixed for storyline purposes, but is it illegal to have people vote online and just disregard their vote?
> Or...because we are not paying to vote, does that change the rules in the terms and conditions?
> ...


That might be a possibility.. I always thought they were rigged for storyline purposes, but they can have a plan for each voting option. That's a lot of work for the creative team though.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

The votes rigged for matches where the outcomes are predetermined? No way!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

its rigged when the person the WWE machine doesn't win but when that person wins they just go with it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

here the Winners of the WWE.COM Exclusive Slammys:

What a Maneuver Award - *Roman Reigns (spear*)
Faction of the Year - *The Shield*
"You Still Got It " (Best Superstar Return) - *Goldust*
Couple of the Year - *Daniel Bryan & Brie Bella*
Tag Team of The Year - *Cody Rhodes & Goldust*
Feat Strength of the Year - *Mark Henry pulls two trucks with his bare hands*
"Say What" Quote of the Year - *"One stipulation: I'm in my boys' corner and I'll be your huckleberry all night long." - Dusty Rhodes*
Best Dance Moves - *The Funkadactyls*
Best Crowd of the Year - *Raw after WrestleMania 29 (East Rutherford, N.J.)*
Catchphrase of the Year - *"YES! YES! YES!"*
Favorite Web Show - *"The JBL & Cole Show"*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

JY57 said:


> here the Winners of the WWE.COM Exclusive Slammys:
> 
> What a Maneuver Award - *Roman Reigns (spear*)
> Faction of the Year - *The Shield*
> ...


Shield got robbed on Tag Team of the year.

Other than that everything looks good.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

JY57 said:


> here the Winners of the WWE.COM Exclusive Slammys:
> 
> What a Maneuver Award - *Roman Reigns (spear*)
> Faction of the Year - *The Shield*
> ...


I'm confused, were these voted on by the WWE Universe, or what?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> I'm confused, were these voted on by the WWE Universe, or what?


yes on wwe.com. yesterday and early morning (along with the 4 that is revealed on the spammy pre-show at 4:30 PT). They closed the polls couple hours ago.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

WWE Universe were pretty spot on. Agreed with every single one.

Glad I was part of the best crowd of the year :ambrose


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Shield should have won Tag Team of the Year and Lesnar's "Say something stupid, Paul" should have won too. Lame.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well not too shabby. Winners are mostly spot on.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

No match of the year? I'm expecting a big return for that. Either lesnar or taker comes out


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

would be a waste if Bryan didn't win SOTY...because HBK is presenting.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*



Ungratefulness said:


> Yes that AJ thing is accurate. Funnily enough even AJ said it on Smack down, its rigged if she doesn't win.


She's blaming the machines! It's a conspiracy!



As for the OP...Slammy awards, just like the WWE Active votes aren't rigged, they do however,play in the favor of certain stipulations.

EX:
Who should Superstar A face?
Superstar B(who only appears on Main Event)
Superstar C(who appears 1-2 times on RAW/SD a month)
Superstar D(who appears every single week)

The results will obviously be D cause fans don't care about B or C



Or like the slammy awards, it's obvious that the good guys will be winning most of these things. Look at best beard for example, it's Daniel Bryan vs 3 bad guys. Who do you think the people will vote for.....


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

^Right, I don't think WWE would go out of their way to blatantly try to influence voter's choices if it was rigged anyway. That's why they give us choices like "Will it be...a No-Countout Match, a One Fall to a Finish Match, or A TABLES, LADDERS, AND CHAIRS MATCH!!!!!"


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

It likely is rigged with the idea of furthering feuds in mind.

Just like EVERYTHING in wrestling.

So who cares?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

What do you think OP rigged or not?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

:cena6


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips and Steph getting jobbed out as most romantic couple. Bryan and Brie weren't even on TV together hardly. WWE Universe please go.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Apparently punk Lesnar wasn't nominated because they didn't want punk to have a better Lesnar match than triple h. And they also had to have the punk undertaker match on there.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan should definitely get SOTY. Raw is in his hometown tonight. Plus, HBK will be presenting. It's the perfect scenario to give him the award.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

This is Awesome Moment: Big Show KO's Hunter
Hashtag of the Year: #Believeinthe Shield


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Bryan should definitely get SOTY. Raw is in his hometown tonight. Plus, HBK will be presenting. It's the perfect scenario to give him the award.


bryans from aberdeen, raw is in seattle about 150 miles away


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Breakout Star of the Year: The Shield
Beard of the Year: Daniel Bryan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Slammy award winners - rigged or not?*

If Cena wins SOTY, I see a lot of activity coming in this thread, lol.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Cena wins Superstar of the year, gives it to Bryan 

:Cena


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope AJ wins Insult of the Year, so that maybe we could see another pipebombshell based on the earlier DOTY result.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Why wasn't Superstar of the Year the last award of the show. Makes no sense for the most important award to be in the 2nd hour.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It isn't the last award because CM GOAT's going to close the show with the last award of the evening. MOTY.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

As a DB fan, I gotta admit, I wanted Cena to win it after the bellas won, and HBK won(no way was HBKs more impactful than HHH's, HBKs was damned near expected that night). The Cobainiacs in the northwest did it proud and booed the bellas during the whole thing, I could only dream what they would have done to Cena. So yeah, I wanted Cena to win, for the lulz


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know what's worse for Ziggler: the booking he's had this year, or being buried in shit by John Cena.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Waiting for HitGOAT Hart :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Some awards, like Beard of the Year for Bryan, is just to give someone another award. Kinda pointless.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Proof Slammy is rigged*

what Proof that Slammy is Rigged? *Cena vs Rock won MOTY* that's your proof


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Twice in a lifetime.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Rigged? Are you just learning WWE is scripted now?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

*NO SHIT.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

...That's one topic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



apokalypse said:


> what Proof that Slammy is Rigged? *Cena vs Rock won MOTY* that's your proof


And Bellas beating AJ and Steph winning a slammy.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

All that proves is there are a lot of idiot fans out there


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Didn't they give the award based on the amount of votes from the 'universe'?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

*THESE AWARDS MEAN SHIT*


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Apart of me died inside for when that was announced the MOTY. Im pretty sure even the most avid John Cena or The Rock fan would completely agree that out of the candidates that was not the match of the year.

Rock Vs Cena was a success in terms of finances but a failure in terms of match quality. This is just another way WWE have to validate the match even further. They are still pushing a feud that ended months ago.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Biggest match among the nominees so it's not hard to see why it won.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Cena have to win slammy..without Cena there's no slammy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Of course it's Rigged...you wouldn't think they'd let their "face of the WWE" not come out on top at the end huh? :vince


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

:mark: :flip :cheer :gun: :cool2 :rock4


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Biggest match among the nominees so it's not hard to see why it won.


yet you were complaining that Trips was even a nominee :ti


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk was MOTY. It wasn't even a nominee.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Of course its rigged man wtf how old are you? Wrestling is scripted fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

lol @ people taking this serious.

Glad it won. Love reactions like these.

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

The fans are voting right, maybe the fans of the Rock and Cena joined forces. I think the popular people win most of the time which is why AJ and Henry lost.

I was at mania and i know what was my MOTN, maybe millions thought Cena and Rock was better.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

If anything, that MOTY award is proof that it's *not* rigged. There's no way they would have sent that match out there to be crucified like that and even Cena looked awkward and embarrassed to be accepting the award.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

I said it in the other thread, but: isn't it rigging votes illegal?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

I know it's rigged but this match beating Punk/Taker (one of the best matches in my lifetime!) was just disgusting. 


just disgusting


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*










:troll :cena5


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*

Bryan or Punk wins = not rigged.

Cena or Rock wins = rigged.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Bryan or Punk wins = not rigged.
> 
> Cena or Rock wins = rigged.


Match wins that was clearly not MOTY = Rigged

Doesn't matter who was involved. This isn't about marks. This isn't about IWC biases. This is about common sense. It won because The Rock is popular not because it was the MOTY.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



abrown0718 said:


> yet you were complaining that Trips was even a nominee :ti


I was actually rooting for the match to win so we get Hart/HHH segment.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So much for the big return of maybe taker or lesnar. Just another cena push yawn.

Same with the bellas everyone but Eva deserved it more then them


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



doinktheclowns said:


> Match wins that was clearly not MOTY = Rigged
> 
> Doesn't matter who was involved. This isn't about marks. This isn't about IWC biases. This is about common sense. It won because The Rock is popular not because it was the MOTY.


Says who? Why is it so impossible to think that maybe other people thought Rock/Cena was better than Taker/Punk? I know I did.

It's subjective.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*The Jabroni Beater Won 2 Slammy's Tonight!*

One for match of the year and the other for basically the best promo award. Part time or via satellite he is still the best of the entire raw roster.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



doinktheclowns said:


> Match wins that was clearly not MOTY = Rigged
> 
> Doesn't matter who was involved. This isn't about marks. This isn't about IWC biases. This is about common sense. *It won because The Rock is popular *not because it was the MOTY.


Votes are all about popularity and majority opinion. That isn't "rigged", that's how voting _works_. 

Your logic is completely backwards on this and your argument basically boils down to, "people didn't agree with me so I'm saying it must be rigged even though I'm admitting people voted for The Rock's match the most". What the fuck are you even saying tbh?


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is what The GOAT has tweeted after winning the Slammy for the best match:



_“THANK U @WWE Universe for the vote and @JohnCena for the earned brotherhood,” Johnson remarked. *“Truly my honor to do “the honors.”* _


http://www.sescoops.com/rock-reacts-slammy-award-victory-match-year-wwe-star-turns-29-sandow-upset/



LMAO to those who said he was unhappy to do the "honours" hence walked out:lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Says who? Why is it so impossible to think that maybe other people thought Rock/Cena was better than Taker/Punk? I know I did.
> 
> It's subjective.


Well you'd have to lack sight, hearing and major brain functions, so I'd question if people who thought that were able to make forum accounts.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Proof Slammy is rigged*



Ithil said:


> Well you'd have to lack sight, hearing and major brain functions, so I'd question if people who thought that were able to make forum accounts.


Hes still right though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I hated Rock/Cena II, thought it was awful and there's probably 50 matches I could easily rank over it from this year. However, it doesn't shock me at all that it won.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Stephanie winning insult of the year is proof for me it's rigged. I do not believe she would win that legitimately. Not in 2013. Maybe if it was 2000-2003. She's a heel and a boring one that the kids (who predominantly vote in these things) don't know her from the 2000-2003 time and only know her from now, as the villain. And she insulted the Big Show another who those same kids don't care enough about.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Aj not winning insult or diva of the year? Good bye wwe and hello tna.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are the Things I don't get about the Slammy's.

Kofi Kingston has just entered the ring and then they cut to Commercials. But when they returned, then there is this sign saying: "Slammy Awards" and a speaker is announcing this is the Slammy Awards. The year listed in that sign says 2012, while the speaker is saying 2013. So what is the deal with that? I am comfused. Is it 2012 or 2013?

Before Mick Foley is entering to present an Award, some guy in the audience has a sign with the text: "FOLEY IS GOOD". Okay, so Foley is good, but not better than good? Or does he actual mean: "Foley is God"?

Okay, so Kane is facing Bray Wyatt in a "Ring of Fire"-match, where he ends up being kidnapped. Then Kane returns only to appear in a suit. So the trouble Kane ever has had with fire is gone? I mean, he was mentally scarred due to some house burning Down.

I gotta say this, even though there maybe is a thread about it. Christian is back. What is the deal with that? I mean, what is he doing since he doesn't get any airtime on television?


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

People voted for The Rock's match the most because The Rock has the most fans and he draw casuals and majority of fan the most.

GOAT does it again.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Couple of the Year*:HHH and Steph

*Diva of the Year*:AJ Lee

*Match of the year*:Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk

These were my picks


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

jarrelka said:


> Aj not winning insult or diva of the year? Good bye wwe and hello tna.


my sentiments exactly. slap in the face if there ever was one. makes me wonder if the fans votes is really what is used to determine the winner or is it wwe pre deciding all of the winners. fan reaction alone should tell you aj is the most popular diva by some distance and she has been carrying the divas division (with kaitlyn and naty) all year!

http://auburnpub.com/blogs/powerbom...cle_22664c6c-651f-11e3-ac20-001a4bcf887a.html



Raw2003 said:


> Bella's did more than AJ yeah right....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Reaper Jones said:


> Depends on which factors you're looking at. For me, they don't "deserve" any accolade in the WWE because there are divas that are better than them in just about every category like in-ring talent, charisma, personality, acting ability, ability to connect with the crowd. Heck, even boring as fuck Natalya has a stronger connection with the fans. I'd even go so far as saying that Eva Marie has way more heat than either of the Bellas.
> 
> I can't help but wonder what exactly have they done to deserve the repeated matches, being made the stars of a reality show, being consistently booked to beat the Divas champion? Brie has improved in the ring, but Summer Rae managed to make a stronger connection with the crowd by just being the valet of a jobber ... that by itself should tell you something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

duanculo said:


> my sentiments exactly. slap in the face if there ever was one. makes me wonder if the fans votes is really what is used to determine the winner or is it wwe pre deciding all of the winners. fan reaction alone should tell you aj is the most popular diva by some distance and she has been carrying the divas division (with kaitlyn and naty) all year!
> 
> http://auburnpub.com/blogs/powerbom...cle_22664c6c-651f-11e3-ac20-001a4bcf887a.html


I don't think there's any question. Everything from crowd reactions, Google trends and twitter followers shows AJ's much more popular, only thing that doesnt follow the trend is this "poll". Clearly rigged.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

